# Da wig thread!!!!



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok ladies post pics of you in your favorite wig(s) in this thread! This thread is for those that are WIGGIN IT! I bought a new one today and I will be posting pics but I'm so tired ya'll are gonna have to wait lol. I just want to show how you can achieve great lengths and be stylish at the same time! 


If you don't want to show your face feel free to edit the pic but post a pic of your posh 'do.


----------



## jahzyira (Sep 28, 2008)

...............................


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 28, 2008)

Me in my signature half wig,


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks good! K i'm on my way to post some pics now. 


Any wig tips to share with the ladies that want to try it but are too self conscious or worried about their hair?


- instead of wearing the nylon (stocking) wig caps, I wear the men's satin/spandex wave caps. Better for the hairline and doesn't dry the hair out.
- Moisturize before you put the wig on. Not sopping but lightly damp. When you get home take it off and let your scalp get air (if you're wrapping like I sometimes do.)


----------



## Keedah (Sep 28, 2008)

I havnt worn a wig in about 6-7 months but here are some pics. I plan on going back to them. The first pic is a half wig. The comb in the half wigs caused some of my hair to break off in the middle so now I refuse to use them. 

And dont even ask me who that guy is! I was working! lol


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to never wear wigs..I always thought my head was too big for them and I never liked wearing hair out of my face....but half wigs and wigs where I can leave some of my hair out are what I rock these days...and ones that I wear back off my face....I really love the more natural looking ones

2 min hairdo's that look great


----------



## PuddingPop (Sep 28, 2008)

Keedah said:


> I havnt worn a wig in about 6-7 months but here are some pics. I plan on going back to them. The first pic is a half wig. The comb in the half wigs caused some of my hair to break off in the middle so now I refuse to use them.
> 
> And dont even ask me who that guy is! I was working! lol


 
He is resting his head on your " pillow" 
Anyway , I love that last wig.  It looks so natural.  What brand is i?


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2008)

This is my latest wig bought 2 days ago


----------



## Ariana4000 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some pics of mine.  Hope I attached them right.


----------



## MrsJersey (Sep 28, 2008)

I attached pics of the wig that I'm wearing now.  I plan on doing the wig thing through the winter since my hair gets so dry and I also bc'd over the summer so I want a little more length to play with.  Until then, I'm wiggin it up, lol.


----------



## Country gal (Sep 28, 2008)

My siggy pic is my old wig


----------



## Keedah (Sep 28, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> He is resting his head on your " pillow"
> Anyway , I love that last wig.  It looks so natural.  What brand is i?




I know right! He was like "can I take a picture with you" and before you know it his head was right there. I think he only asked me cause he know Im like 5 10 and he was like 5 0. Perfect height for pillow laying erplexed

I honestly cant tell you what brand it is because I just walk into the BSS and pick one up. I know I usually get one off the mannequin because they are a little worn and dont look as fake and shiny. I realized that by noticing my wigs would look better after Ive worn them for a week or so.


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 29, 2008)

Keedah said:


> I know right! He was like "can I take a picture with you" and before you know it his head was right there. I think he only asked me cause he know Im like 5 10 and he was like 5 0. Perfect height for pillow laying erplexed
> 
> I honestly cant tell you what brand it is because I just walk into the BSS and pick one up. I know I usually get one off the mannequin because they are a little worn and dont look as fake and shiny. I realized that by noticing my wigs would look better after Ive worn them for a week or so.



i thought i was the only one liked the worn looking wigs...I always comb, wash and mess em up a lil bit....make it look more natural


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 29, 2008)

SelfStyled your half wig is pretty and it suits your face.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 29, 2008)

*Two of my faves...first one is a wig, second is an instant weave*


----------



## 200AndOne (Sep 29, 2008)

off to the bss...


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 29, 2008)

Jade Feria said:


> *Two of my faves...first one is a wig, second is an instant weave*



Hi- 

I love the styles do you remember the name of the second one, love it!!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 29, 2008)

Some of my favorites:

Lace Front Wig


Half Wig with my bangs out



Full Wig with my bangs out


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 29, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> Hi-
> 
> I love the styles do you remember the name of the second one, love it!!


 '
*Ahhh.dang, I don't remember. I got it a while ago from the BSS. It's a human hair instant weave. I like the human hair ones because they last much longer and are easier to style.*


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

*These are my two favorite wigs!! I posted a couple of different pictures of me in them... Hope its not too much 

I really dont' have a favorite brand I use. I just go into the BSS and pick up something I like. 
*


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

Jade Feria said:


> *Two of my faves...first one is a wig, second is an instant weave*


 

Pretty!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> Some of my favorites:
> 
> Lace Front Wig
> View attachment 18431
> ...


 

Loving the different looks!! You look great!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

Keedah said:


> I havnt worn a wig in about 6-7 months but here are some pics. I plan on going back to them. The first pic is a half wig. The comb in the half wigs caused some of my hair to break off in the middle so now I refuse to use them.
> 
> And dont even ask me who that guy is! I was working! lol


 

Keedah you look cute!! Ummm but why u let him use your breast as pillows!! LMAO!!


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.namebrandwigs.com/Motown_Tress_Wigs.shtml

Motown tress is one of my favorite brands of wigs......that site has alot of versatile styles....and colors....I know alot of times BSS's can be limited on quantity and colors....

here is another site with a ton of different brands and styles

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigs.html


----------



## kurlybella (Sep 29, 2008)

Jade Feria said:


> *Two of my faves...first one is a wig, second is an instant weave*




i need that 1st wig in my life!
where is it from?


----------



## Vet27 (Sep 30, 2008)

i go a new lace front! but i dont know how to attach. so look in my album or avatar


----------



## CaliJen (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are mine I just started this month wearing since I have been out of my braids....


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 30, 2008)

CaliJen said:


> Here are mine I just started this month wearing since I have been out of my braids....


 

TOO CUTE!! Girl I'm loving the color on your complexion!!


----------



## loved (Sep 30, 2008)

Great thread. I will be buying 1 this weekend since I'm coming out of a weave after a 4 month stretch and I need to give my hair a break before I relax.

I want something like this. For the DC,MD,VA ladies I will finally be making my way to the grocery store sized BSS in PG County that I hear so much about to see their selection.

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...=30&value1=natalie&value2=0&value3=0&search=0


----------



## snugglez41685 (Sep 30, 2008)

PIC IS IN MY SIGGY. THIS IS MY MOST RECENT WIG WHICH IS ABOUT ONLY 2 MONTH'S OLD. I ONLY HAVE 2 SO FAR.


----------



## Desiree4 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm really lovin' everyones wigs. I need to pick up a few 
to wear after I take my braids out.


----------



## ILYandY (Sep 30, 2008)

Good thread! I will get two wigs to help me stretch my relaxer.


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Me in my signature half wig,


 
I was just referred to this wig style.  Must admit I would never have thought of a half wig.  I've been on-line for about 40 minutes trying to find one to match my grey/graying hair.   **  Sigh **, any suggestions????

Lovin' yours btw.


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 30, 2008)

TashaK said:


> Loving the different looks!! You look great!


 
WOWsers!  Who'da thunk it.  I like, I like; especially with Winter on the horizon.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 30, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> I was just referred to this wig style. Must admit I would never have thought of a half wig. I've been on-line for about 40 minutes trying to find one to match my grey/graying hair. ** Sigh **, any suggestions????
> 
> Lovin' yours btw.


 
Hi There
 I have searched every where, and cannot find a half wig w/ a combo of grey/black hair.  Take a look on Especially Your and search for "grey"- they have a bunch of wigs and various combo's that should look great on graying hair, http://www.especiallyyours.com/dept.asp?cid=1&did=257&pg=1&sort=5&attrid=142&mscssid=&adsrc=

HTH.


----------



## PuddingPop (Sep 30, 2008)

How do I get my new wigs to look older and worn in so they can look more natural.  I  hate how fake and glossy most new wigs look.


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> How do I get my new wigs to look older and worn in so they can look more natural.  I  hate how fake and glossy most new wigs look.



I usually brush/comb them out and then wash them and let em air dry.....if they are curly...I wash them a few times and pick them out so its more natural looking.....and I always buy either half wigs or mono cap wigs where I leave my hair out and blend in if Im not wearing back with a headband

or I buy the ones off the mannequin......

i can show u a couple of compare shots to original wigs....gimme a few


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 30, 2008)

One of my favorites is in my siggy and avatar. That's a full wig. I attached some other favorites! Love this thread. Always great to get more wig ideas. 

First pic is my newest short full wig. I'm really starting to like those! 
Second pic is my favorite half wig (actually wearing it today!)
Last pic is my human hair full wig. That one's actually pretty old.

I have plenty other wig pics in my fotkis.


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

that short wig looks really good on you ^^^

I can't wear a full cap wig..my head is way too big and they all look super crazy...

definitely a fan of the half wigs and blending my hair in


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 30, 2008)

How do you wear 3/4 wigs and Insta weaves? I am looking to get some wigs, but I don't know what to get.


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I just bought a new wig last Thursday -- I'm still stretching my relaxer... I will relax next weekend. I really like this one! Sig pic is a sew-in weave that I removed on Fri. (see pics below):


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> How do you wear 3/4 wigs and Insta weaves? I am looking to get some wigs, but I don't know what to get.



If you go to a Beauty Supply they usually let you play around with the wigs...sometimes seeing it on a mannequin or on the package isn't enuff and sometimes the newness and over fakeness can throw u off too....thats why I like the Motown Tress brand...usually they have more natural looking wigs....however I still like to have them worn looking vs new so I mess em up a bit

I pull out my own hair in the front....I like the natural ones because I don't have to str8n my hair out to wear them

Original Wig...Motown Tress






Me playing around with different ways to wear it















Original Wig...The picture makes it look really fake to me....





My  different versions













Original wig...this is my favorite




My style either pinned up, or a curly bang







Random 3/4 wigs...all with my hair blended in






















The blond one...I didn't dye my hair..I used the brown color spray....to blend it more than my darker natural roots.....if one is going to use the spray be careful with it....use it after u style your hair....don't comb or put heat on it with the spray in it...I think it will really tear ur hair up....and when removing wet and wash out/condition before combing or detangling it


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^ Hmph u aint ish!!! Lol No GIRL!! You look so GOOD! U worked the hell out of all of those! Me likey


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

TashaK said:


> ^^^ Hmph u aint ish!!! Lol No GIRL!! You look so GOOD! U worked the hell out of all of those! Me likey



I went from wearing weaves all the time, to clip ins....to wigs mainly if I decide to add to my own hair...usually on the norm...I afro fluff my own hair out or braid it up and wear a nice scarf tied around it....but my favorite is the curly one

Im tellin you...those sites I listed got some good wigs that aren't that expensive and can create so many different looks and styles in a few minutes.....

some wigs can cost a grip, but since I don't wear em all the time nor do I like the same style all the time...these wigs make it do what it do....


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 30, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> I went from wearing weaves all the time, to clip ins....to wigs mainly if I decide to add to my own hair...usually on the norm...I afro fluff my own hair out or braid it up and wear a nice scarf tied around it....but my favorite is the curly one
> 
> Im tellin you...those sites I listed got some good wigs that aren't that expensive and can create so many different looks and styles in a few minutes.....
> 
> some wigs can cost a grip, but since I don't wear em all the time nor do I like the same style all the time...these wigs make it do what it do....


 
Thanks so much for posting your pics! The wigs look great on you! More inspiration to try different looks!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 30, 2008)

Work it Tiara- you are way too creative with those half wigs!  I stopped weaving a few years ago, and the half wigs have been awesome when I feel like glamming it up.  I love the look with the brown headband.  Thanks for giving me some new ideas.


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks so much for posting your pics! The wigs look great on you! More inspiration to try different looks!!



thnx mama, you got me wanting to go to hair store and try on one of those super short style wigs....just to see if I can pull one off 

If anybody is like I was a few years ago and thought wigs were for old folks and people with small heads or thought they just looked to excessively fake...then they may be tempted to try them out as an alternative to wearing weaves for short term styles or looks where they don't have to spend a grip of money on the hair, stylist and spend more than a few minutes doing it if they do it themselves

just have to remember with half wigs, and 3/4 wigs that excessive wear can damage your own hair if  not careful.... the edges in front and back and if looking for a wig for long term that you can wear alot but still be able to nurture and take care of your own hair investing in a human hair one may be a better option

I think somebody mentioned using wave caps or something vs the nylon caps for better protection early on in this thread


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 30, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> If you go to a Beauty Supply they usually let you play around with the wigs...sometimes seeing it on a mannequin or on the package isn't enuff and sometimes the newness and over fakeness can throw u off too....thats why I like the Motown Tress brand...usually they have more natural looking wigs....however I still like to have them worn looking vs new so I mess em up a bit
> 
> I pull out my own hair in the front....I like the natural ones because I don't have to str8n my hair out to wear them
> 
> ...


i love these looks 
i cant wait to buy me some wigs, i dont know if i can braid it around in a circle. i guess i need to practice


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Work it Tiara- you are way too creative with those half wigs!  I stopped weaving a few years ago, and the half wigs have been awesome when I feel like glamming it up.  I love the look with the brown headband.  Thanks for giving me some new ideas.




thank you....I feel you....I have a problem with people doing my hair and when I stopped weaving my hair up people kept suggesting the wigs and I was always like...nahhhhhhhhhh, what can I really do with them....I even bought a few and tried them on and was like...these look a HAM...then one day I just started playin around with them....then went to a store and sat down one day with the chick and she started showin me all different little tips and hints to really make them work...including the making them look worn tips

washing, brushing...making them look a lil more natural....blending, pinning up...etc....I was like a kid in a candy store that day with all the different styles and varieties of wigs I tried on.....

and I can't stress enough how having a great hair do in about 5 minutes at any given time is wonderful


----------



## tiara76 (Sep 30, 2008)

seximami said:


> i love these looks
> i cant wait to buy me some wigs, i dont know if i can braid it around in a circle. i guess i need to practice



I saw in your other thread where you had your hair braided up before you wore it out....while you are in the process of doing a braidout you can cover your head with a wig cap , leave a little of your hair out in the front and rock a wig for the day...

I do that as well....but I just do two big french braids or regular braids and throw a wig cap over it.....I definitely don't spend alot of time braiding my hair up to wear a wig....I like to at least wet my own hair daily or every other day so I don't do anything that will take more work or effort than necessary for what Im trying to do


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 30, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> I saw in your other thread where you had your hair braided up before you wore it out....while you are in the process of doing a braidout you can cover your head with a wig cap , leave a little of your hair out in the front and rock a wig for the day...
> 
> I do that as well....but I just do two big french braids or regular braids and throw a wig cap over it.....I definitely don't spend alot of time braiding my hair up to wear a wig....I like to at least wet my own hair daily or every other day so I don't do anything that will take more work or effort than necessary for what Im trying to do


oh im excited now i thought i would have had to braid it as if i had to do a sew in

this makes me more happier now that i dont have to pay 20+ to get my hair braided in a circle from left to right.
im going to order off gmbs i believe these bss charge a arm and a leg for wigs and wanna lie and say synthetic wigs are human


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> I was just referred to this wig style.  Must admit I would never have thought of a half wig.  I've been on-line for about 40 minutes trying to find one to match my grey/graying hair.   **  Sigh **, any suggestions????
> 
> Lovin' yours btw.




http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/fosico.html


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> oh im excited now i thought i would have had to braid it as if i had to do a sew in
> 
> this makes me more happier now that i dont have to pay 20+ to get my hair braided in a circle from left to right.
> im going to order off gmbs i believe these bss charge a arm and a leg for wigs and wanna lie and say synthetic wigs are human



Yea that site is the bomb...I live in arizona so finding wigs that are more natural/kinky is very rare out here....

I like this one too





I never heard of the do me brand but they got really cute short hairstyle wigs on there
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/domecon.html


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

does anyone think these would match well with my braidout
should i play with it to make it more natural?
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/instantweave2.html
my hair[braid out]




 






* * 




 













synthetic




i forget?




human




human




application process[ ill be braiding it inside though]


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> Yea that site is the bomb...I live in arizona so finding wigs that are more natural/kinky is very rare out here....
> 
> I like this one too
> 
> ...




she looks sassy
thats a nice wig it looks like a full one


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

this one is hawt but its sold out
its 39.99


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> does anyone think these would match well with my braidout
> should i play with it to make it more natural?
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/instantweave2.html
> my hair[braid out]
> ...



I think those two if you play with them a lil, add a lil natural frizz to them and take some of the newness look out would work with your hair

the other two could work if you planned on str8n the front some then twisted it up so that its more wavy when untwisted than tight...or str8n and crimp iron it.....


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> I think those two if you play with them a lil, add a lil natural frizz to them and take some of the newness look out would work with your hair
> 
> the other two could work if you planned on str8n the front some then twisted it up so that its more wavy when untwisted than tight...or str8n and crimp iron it.....


okie i appreciate it i think i can separate some of the curls and the fact that its human after i wash it it will look older, and create some type of frizz

i think ill go with the second pic and its human too


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

i dont get this one...
i dont know if i cn get my natural hair in a pony
i would love to use it as a 3/4 wig though




its only 22.95
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ha125hawigpl.html


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> i dont get this one...
> i dont know if i cn get my natural hair in a pony
> i would love to use it as a 3/4 wig though
> 
> ...



still looks good as a 3/4 wig..i like this one better than the other ones...she has her hair str8 and dark over top of it....ur hair in natural state would blend in better than they have it on there


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> still looks good as a 3/4 wig..i like this one better than the other ones...she has her hair str8 and dark over top of it....ur hair in natural state would blend in better than they have it on there


yes ita. me too when i seen this one i fell in love with it. it saddens me that its synthetic but it should be ok. i hear that vinegar knocks off 50% of the shine. if its not that shiny i wont bother though. yea that gives it away the black hair and the blonde pony lol


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

here's my contribution:


















































my current favorite:


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> thnx mama, *you got me wanting to go to hair store and try on one of those super short style wigs....just to see if I can pull one off*
> 
> If anybody is like I was a few years ago and thought wigs were for old folks and people with small heads or thought they just looked to excessively fake...then they may be tempted to try them out as an alternative to wearing weaves for short term styles or looks where they don't have to spend a grip of money on the hair, stylist and spend more than a few minutes doing it if they do it themselves
> 
> ...


 
You should DEFINITELY try one! I think you could rock it! And I was right there with you in terms wigs. I really thought they were lame and for women that were my mom's age and older! I used to always get weaves and by the end of the first week I'd be ready to take them out cuz of the itching and paranoia that my hair was breaking. Then I stepped into a beauty supply store and bought my first wig about a year ago and it was all over from there!  After that I got into 3/4 wigs and love them more than regular ones. I get SO many complements wearing them and constant questions about how to find good hair when I tell people they are fake. I don't even know how many wigs I have now. I love wigs!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> I saw in your other thread where you had your hair braided up before you wore it out....while you are in the process of doing a braidout you can cover your head with a wig cap , leave a little of your hair out in the front and rock a wig for the day...
> 
> I do that as well....but I just do *two big french braids* or regular braids and throw a wig cap over it.....I definitely don't spend alot of time braiding my hair up to wear a wig....I like to at least wet my own hair daily or every other day so I don't do anything that will take more work or effort than necessary for what Im trying to do


 
That's EXACTLY how I wear my hair under my wigs. I do two french braids and if I'm doing a half wig I leave some hair out in the front and still do the braids in the back. This time I tried something different and did the two french braids and a small braid along my nape to see if that would help prevent breakage back there. I'm still trying to fix that problem.


----------



## so so chic (Oct 1, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> That's EXACTLY how I wear my hair under my wigs. I do two french braids and if I'm doing a half wig I leave some hair out in the front and still do the braids in the back. This time I tried something different and did the two french braids and a small braid along my nape to see if that would help prevent breakage back there. I'm still trying to fix that problem.


 
That's what I do also.  I just do two regular braids at the back and cross them around to the opposite side, then throw on my wig cap.  I got my hair cownrowed once but I like this better because I can't cornrow and it saves me money, and this way I can easily take each braid down daily to spritz and moisturize and then easily put it back up.


----------



## so so chic (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These look really good on you.  Did you order them all online?  I'm always so scared I won't like it.  When I go to the bss, I always see wigs that look so good, then when I try it on I hate it!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice Ms. New New!  You wear them well.  

GA Bull Dawg, maybe try cross wrapping the back of you hair.  I do a cross wrap , which seems to protect my nape in and of itself.  I also moistuirize the heck out of my nape before and seal it with an oil.

How often are you wearing wigs?  I switch it up with, buns, ponies, french braids, etc.

Just wanted to add that I live in the NE- and as the weather is getting colder, these bad boys are like hats to me.  All three of my kids are involved in fall sports, and I am at outside practices most days of the week.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 1, 2008)

Jade Feria said:


> *Two of my faves...first one is a wig, second is an instant weave*


 

The second one(straight)- Do you remember the brand/style.

nvm- just saw you don't remember, lol


----------



## QT (Oct 1, 2008)

The on as my avatar as well


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

so so chic said:


> These look really good on you. Did you order them all online? I'm always so scared I won't like it. When I go to the bss, I always see wigs that look so good, then when I try it on I hate it!!!


 

Thanks... I started out ordering online (hairsisters.com), now I go to the BSS (just so I can collect points and get $5 or $10 off a future purchase.) Sadly, I've had more misses from the BSS than buying online. I thought I'd look good in a short wig... Got home and my whole family was calling me Velma Dinkley, from scooby doo.


----------



## nichelle02 (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the pictures you ladies have posted. I'm considering a wig for the winter if I can find something that looks like my natural hair. Has anyone tried a semiweave wig? I really want to try them but haven't seen a review. A portion of your hair is left out in the center or the side in order to reveal your own part.

    Here's a still shot from the video (http://www.newhairwigs.com/swf/nh3_2.asp) on the site:






And these are a couple of the wigs:











Has anyone ever tried this type of a wig?


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 1, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> I love the pictures you ladies have posted. I'm considering a wig for the winter if I can find something that looks like my natural hair. Has anyone tried a semiweave wig? I really want to try them but haven't seen a review. A portion of your hair is left out in the center or the side in order to reveal your own part.
> 
> Here's a still shot from the video (http://www.newhairwigs.com/swf/nh3_2.asp( on the site:
> 
> ...


 

Here is a recent thread on these wigs
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=265069

I just ordered a left part Dee in 12" last week -their colors seem to be lighter than other sites, i.e. the 1B looked like a 4 IMO.  I exchanged it for a color#1.  As soon as I get it I will definitely let you know what I think about it.

Also, check out the Esepecially Yours website there are customer photo's and also if you click on the Simi Weaves you can see if there are any customer reviews as well.

I cannot wait until my Dee get's here . The brief time I had it I was amazed at how much the hair looked like African American hair-it was not the least bit shiny, or barbie doll hairish, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Msmia (Oct 1, 2008)

You guys are killing the wig game.  I just went thru my wig collection and tossed some old or not cute wigs.  Now I need to start purchasing for winter.  I have found for me, if I am going to wear a short wig, the straight ones look better and if I want to go curly, the longer ones look better.

I use to order from hairsisters.com weekly, now I go to bss because the carry brands not on hairsisters and I can try them on before I purchase.  

My new venture for the cooler months are to wear some that completely different from my natural haircolor; more blended color wigs.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> oh im excited now i thought i would have had to braid it as if i had to do a sew in
> 
> this makes me more happier now that i dont have to pay 20+ to get my hair braided in a circle from left to right.
> im going to order off gmbs i believe these bss charge a arm and a leg for wigs and wanna lie and say synthetic wigs are human


 Try hair sisters as well
www.hairsisters.com

They have great prices!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> i dont get this one...
> i dont know if i cn get my natural hair in a pony
> i would love to use it as a 3/4 wig though
> 
> ...


 
you don't have to put your hair in a pony, just leave what you want out in the front and put the wig cap over it.  or just a few braids.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## TwistedRoots (Oct 1, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> And these are a couple of the wigs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*Yes I love those kind of wigs. I had a couple of them a year ago. Can't find the orginal wigs...but here is how I wore them mostly.*


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'v e seen those in the store....never tried one as of yet...they were all straight....do they have curly ones like that.....maybe they just look weird to me...lol ^^

I like the ones ^^^..esp the str8 one u have on tasha looks really natural...I like that one on you


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

TashaK said:


> *Yes I love those kind of wigs. I had a couple of them a year ago. Can't find the orginal wigs...but here is how I wore them mostly.*


 

very cute!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Very nice Ms. New New! You wear them well.
> 
> GA Bull Dawg, maybe try cross wrapping the back of you hair. I do a cross wrap , which seems to protect my nape in and of itself. I also moistuirize the heck out of my nape before and seal it with an oil.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip. I try not to wear wigs too much. I actually don't really wear them for the first 6-8 weeks after I get a perm. I pretty much only start wearing them once my hair (NG) starts getting unmanageable for me. I also try to alternate between wearing wigs and wearing a phony pony or twist-outs. Are there any tutorials  for cross wrapping? I don't think I know how to do that.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is my favorite wig.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> you don't have to put your hair in a pony, just leave what you want out in the front and put the wig cap over it.  or just a few braids.


thanks i know i cn use it as a 3/4 wig but i want it as a pony too 2 for one deal ill just wait until my hair gets longer to do the pony part.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> Here is my favorites wig.


you look great


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does that last wig feel wiggish? did it frizz up easily?


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> you look great


 

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> does that last wig feel wiggish? *did it frizz up easily*?


 
I was wondering the same thing. I have a curly wig at home that I would like to "frizz" up to make it look more realistic and match with my own hair.


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

cute wigs...chocolate diva and mz new new...i have to admit Im biased to the curly natural wigs..they look good on ya'll


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have a curly wig at home that I would like to "frizz" up to make it look more realistic and match with my own hair.



try washing it a couple of times and do seperating the curls with ur finger...u dont want to brush it out....just pick it out and tease it up a bit


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> try washing it a couple of times and do seperating the curls with ur finger...u dont want to brush it out....just pick it out and tease it up a bit


great tip
even though u told me that yesterday
its good to hear it again


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> great tip
> even though u told me that yesterday
> its good to hear it again



...I do brush out the wigs that are more wavy or str8 and then wash them...but to brush out one thats kinky or tightly curled can make the wig look a HAM....esp if its synthetic hair....and after a few wears it will start to look a lil more worn too...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> try washing it a couple of times and do seperating the curls with ur finger...u dont want to brush it out....just pick it out and tease it up a bit


great tip
even though u told me that yesterday
its good to hear it again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




same method with synthetic?
i know it'll frizz easier and cause tangles


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> great tip
> even though u told me that yesterday
> its good to hear it again
> 
> ...



I usually wash it and finger pick it out a lil to give it a lil tease...after that I dont really mess with them too much when I get the look of naturalness I want.....because once they frizz all the way out u won't get the curl pattern back...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> ...I do brush out the wigs that are more wavy or str8 and then wash them...but to brush out one thats kinky or tightly curled can make the wig look a HAM....esp if its synthetic hair....and after a few wears it will start to look a Lil more worn too...


ok that's the look that i want, i know it'll look like a bush lol im going to order a wig or two and i cant wait to wear it out, i might but 30 little braids, or 15 flat braids in my hair. i hope it wont look too bulky and ill wash my hair once in the braids and deep condition. i thought about sewing on the wig so i wont have to adjust it daily but i do want to give it a chance to breathe


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> I usually wash it and finger pick it out a lil to give it a lil tease...after that I dont really mess with them too much when I get the look of naturalness I want.....because once they frizz all the way out u won't get the curl pattern back...


exactly what im thinking after i get the natural look i wont mess it up anymore


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> does that last wig feel wiggish? did it frizz up easily?


 
depends on what you mean by wiggish... lol. imo, this is the best half wig ever.i'm transitioning but i like the big hair natural look so this is perfect. matter of fact i bought another yesterday, in a lighter color. each day you wear it it gets a little bigger (from fluffing/fingercombing)... i wanted that look day 1 so i brushed it out. it's got some frizz but that's the look i was going for. hth.

today 10/01/08:


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> depends on what you mean by wiggish... lol. imo, this is the best half wig ever.i'm transitioning but i like the big hair natural look so this is perfect. matter of fact i bought another yesterday, in a lighter color. each day you wear it it gets a little bigger (from fluffing/fingercombing)... i wanted that look day 1 so i brushed it out. it's got some frizz but that's the look i was going for. hth.
> 
> today 10/01/08:


it looks cute
so is this the same wig or a different one?

i meant too shiny as in wiggish


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

This is the 3/4 I am actually interested in giving a more "natural" look. I'm pretty sure it's synthetic.


----------



## Noir (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> depends on what you mean by wiggish... lol. imo, this is the best half wig ever.i'm transitioning but i like the big hair natural look so this is perfect. matter of fact i bought another yesterday, in a lighter color. each day you wear it it gets a little bigger (from fluffing/fingercombing)... i wanted that look day 1 so i brushed it out. it's got some frizz but that's the look i was going for. hth.
> 
> today 10/01/08:


Wow that looks soo natural! I have my mum here sitting beside me and her eyes lit up when I told her it was a wig.

Gorgeous!

What brand is it?


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> it looks cute
> so is this the same wig or a different one?
> 
> i meant too shiny as in wiggish


 

it's the same style. && no, it's not shiny. the only problem straight out of the big is the curls are too tight. (at least they are for me.) nothing a little pulling apart can't fix.


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

Noir said:


> Wow that looks soo natural! I have my mum here sitting beside me and her eyes lit up when I told her it was a wig.
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> What brand is it?


 

thank you. *Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ-7009*


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

im in love with this one off hairsisters.com







 













** Item Number : #7955* 






*ITS A CAP WEAVE HUMAN HAIR AFRO CURL* 

                Price :  *$**42.99* *34.99*


----------



## l_choice2001 (Oct 1, 2008)

everyones peices look great!!!!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> it's the same style. && no, it's not shiny. the only problem straight out of the big is the curls are too tight. (at least they are for me.) nothing a little pulling apart can't fix.


thanks so much for the feed back
i will make it to apl in the beginning of next year with these wigs
i just love em


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

i like wigs, big i always end up looking like Diana Ross or LiL Kim.  when i get some money, i'm going to buy some straw set ones or an afro wig.  i have a small head too so it always looks like too much on my head


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> im in love with this one off hairsisters.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was just looking at that!


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> im in love with this one off hairsisters.com


 
this is cute! curly "bangs" scare me though... i might have to give it a try one day.


----------



## RetailTherapy (Oct 1, 2008)

I wear this fall quite often. 
I just have my hair in cornrows underneath.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wear this curly one from time to time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i really like the ones that are more fuller around your face.  you look so pretty!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

seximami said:


> does anyone think these would match well with my braidout
> should i play with it to make it more natural?
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/instantweave2.html
> my hair[braid out]
> ...



the short human one would be perfect with your braid out.  it would look very natural


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> That's EXACTLY how I wear my hair under my wigs. I do two french braids and if I'm doing a half wig I leave some hair out in the front and still do the braids in the back. This time I tried something different and did the two french braids and a small braid along my nape to see if that would help prevent breakage back there. I'm still trying to fix that problem.



my hair is short so do you recommend i cornrow it.  i can get some mini cornrows.  do you wear a stocking cap?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> If you go to a Beauty Supply they usually let you play around with the wigs...sometimes seeing it on a mannequin or on the package isn't enuff and sometimes the newness and over fakeness can throw u off too....thats why I like the Motown Tress brand...usually they have more natural looking wigs....however I still like to have them worn looking vs new so I mess em up a bit
> 
> I pull out my own hair in the front....I like the natural ones because I don't have to str8n my hair out to wear them
> 
> ...



straight hotness!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is short so do you recommend i cornrow it. i can get some mini cornrows. do you wear a stocking cap?


 
How short? I guess if your hair is too short to french braid cornrows would be fine. I Also think that if you have a twa you could just put on a stocking cap under a wig cap and put the wig on top. I think there are people on here that have said they do that.

Today I'm actually not wearing a wig cap under my 3/4 wig, I do wear them with full wigs and usually with the falls.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 1, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


>


 

I love them all on you!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking great ladies! I'm waiting to get batteries for my camera then I'll post some pics. Keep the pictures, ideas, and tips coming!


----------



## tiara76 (Oct 1, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


>



none of those look like wigs to me , that first one above ....looks really nice on you and those two afro shots....those are wigs too??..I really really like those 2....

where did u get them from


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 1, 2008)

l_choice2001!!! GIRL!!!!! That fro is the business!!


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 1, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love your first and last two looks on you -- sheer beauty!


----------



## nichelle02 (Oct 1, 2008)

TashaK said:


> *Yes I love those kind of wigs. I had a couple of them a year ago. Can't find the orginal wigs...but here is how I wore them mostly.*


 

I haven't been able to get back to this thread until now. THANK YOU for posting those. I think they look beautiful. I think I'll take the plunge and order one.


----------



## kandake (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's my everyday wig.  I cut it because it was too long for me.  My hair has been short for so long I'm not used to longer hair.





This is the link to see what it looked like before I cut it.

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquweay.html

I've also had these as well

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=OL17200307KS0303

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquweru1.html


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 1, 2008)

These wigs are FIRE up in here! I have a few myself, but I just might pick up a few more off of the strength of this thread.


----------



## nichelle02 (Oct 1, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Here is a recent thread on these wigs
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=265069
> 
> I just ordered a left part Dee in 12" last week -their colors seem to be lighter than other sites, i.e. the 1B looked like a 4 IMO. I exchanged it for a color#1. As soon as I get it I will definitely let you know what I think about it.
> ...


 
Thanks! I'll have to remember that when ordering. I was looking at a 1B but maybe I'll just go with a 1. I'm off to find some customer photos!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya'll done inspired me to put up my wig pics. I'm shy so this is a big deal for me.  

You gonna have to use your imagination here. I took most of these pics in my pajamas and fresh-faced. They look 1000% better dressed up. 

And I don't too much mind the fake wig shine... It goes away after awhile. 

wig #1






wig #2





wig #2 again (pinned up in the back - I really like the curly tendrils )





wig #3





wig #3 (without the bangs)


----------



## nichelle02 (Oct 1, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll done inspired me to put up my wig pics. I'm shy so this is a big deal for me.
> 
> You gonna have to use your imagination here. I took most of these pics in my pajamas and fresh-faced. They look 1000% better dressed up.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting these! They look great. And you have a really beautiful smile! All of you have inspired me to wig it up this winter.


----------



## meecee (Oct 1, 2008)

Y'all are too fly in here!!! Looking good ladies  

l_choice2001 I cant even tell you're wearing a wig in some of those pics.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 2, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Here's my everyday wig. I cut it because it was too long for me. My hair has been short for so long I'm not used to longer hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very Nice- it looks nice at that length- I usually cut mine to a more realistic length too.



sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll done inspired me to put up my wig pics. I'm shy so this is a big deal for me.
> 
> You gonna have to use your imagination here. I took most of these pics in my pajamas and fresh-faced. They look 1000% better dressed up.
> 
> ...


 
You are really rocking those SB- good Lord. Beautiful. I need more details, lol. Are they full wigs that you pull back to show your hair line? Or are they mono top? I play around with my wigs and do updo too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> You are really rocking those SB- good Lord. Beautiful. I need more details, lol. Are they full wigs that you pull back to show your hair line? Or are they mono top? I play around with my wigs and do updo too.



They are all full wigs. I usually leave out a teensy bit of "baby hair"  on my edges to blend in with the wig. I had just whipped out my camera to take those pics, so I was lazy. I don't usually wear 'em out like that. 

For example (how I usually wear the first wig - note the blendage at the hairline): 





These were all BSS wigs that I picked up randomly. The last two are by Outre, I believe. 

The first one - funny story - my friends were raving about Ms. Brenda who works at a BSS in Detroit. Homegirl would look at you and in 10 seconds pick out the perfect wig for you. I had gone into the store and picked out this asymmetrical wig and she said, "Naw, baby, you go ahead and put that back on that mannequin."  THEN she picked out this one for me. I tried it on. She "styled" it for me and I loved it. Another satisfied customer!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 2, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> - my friends were raving about Ms. Brenda who works at a BSS in Detroit.


 
 I want a Ms.Brenda.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I want a Ms.Brenda.



I want her back too. I don't live near Detroit anymore.  

She sho' knew her stuff about wigs and weaves though. Come in looking busted and she have you coming out looking glam.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for all the kudos ladies you guys look fab aswell i get all my wigs at gmbshair.com 

this weekend i will look up the links for the above wigs!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 11, 2008)

TashaK said:


> *Yes I love those kind of wigs. I had a couple of them a year ago. Can't find the orginal wigs...but here is how I wore them mostly.*



OK, I am sold.  I will be getting a simi weave.   You look great.


----------



## nichelle02 (Oct 11, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Here is a recent thread on these wigs
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=265069
> 
> I just ordered a left part Dee in 12" last week -their colors seem to be lighter than other sites, i.e. the 1B looked like a 4 IMO. I exchanged it for a color#1. As soon as I get it I will definitely let you know what I think about it.
> ...


 
I took the plunge and bought 2 of these. I *LOVE*  them! You were so right about the hair. It does look like AA hair. The texture is great. I went ahead and bought the 1B. I use henna and my hair is just a bit lighter with a sllight red tint in the sun. The 1B color was perfect. If I didn't have the color from the henna in my hair, then 1B would have definitely been too light. 

I'm so happy. It's going to be nice not to have to worry about my hair during the winter.

Thanks!


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just bought a knock off synthetic lace front. Does anyone know how to make the front less wiggy looking. I am going to wear the wig to work tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous that I will look crazy. I normally wear weaves but I thought I take a break and nuture my hair for a bit.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 13, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> Just bought a knock off synthetic lace front. Does anyone know how to make the front less wiggy looking. I am going to wear the wig to work tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous that I will look crazy. I normally wear weaves but I thought I take a break and nuture my hair for a bit.


 
Hey, Rain! Do you have a pic to show what you mean? Is it too much hair? Too shiny? Too flat/bushy?


----------



## jeabai (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW.....They look like that now?!!!! I want!!! What's the difference b/w instant weave and a half? What would I do with my hair underneath? I'm ashamed to admit it but I can't braid a lick!  My sister wouldn't teach me...that's how she got her homework done in grade school


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I'm going to get the Dee 16". It looks so realistic. If I can get my hair braided and slap on this wig, it sounds like it may be better than my weaves.


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 28, 2008)

gabulldog,

Sorry I just checked this thread.  The lace part had to go over the hair line so it made my hairline wiggy. I have decided to put that wig on the side. It got really frizzy. Part of my problem is the front of my hair is short after accidently cutting some off taking out a weave. It is hard for me to blend the front over the half wigs. I have tried to find some with bangs. I have been looking pretty bad but I need to give my hair a break from weaving. It has grown a little but it's a bit thin. So I am going to stick this out a little longer.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Oct 29, 2008)

new half wig!!


----------



## kadej (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, you guys make these wigs look so natural and cute... I've almost built up enough nerve to purchase one on my own!


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 29, 2008)

Altho, I am bunning right now..here are 2 wigs that i made...one strait and one curly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I call them my "Sallys"..they still come in handy when i need a quick style..thats for sure..but i put them up for a while..


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 29, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> Just bought a knock off synthetic lace front. Does anyone know how to make the front less wiggy looking. I am going to wear the wig to work tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous that I will look crazy. I normally wear weaves but I thought I take a break and nuture my hair for a bit.


I saw a Youtube video, and this girl hated how shiny her sythetic hair was and she would sprinkle baby powder in her hair, a decent amount, then shake it back out..or brush it out with a wig brush and that would dull that hair and make it way less shiny and more like human hair...


----------



## foxxymami (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, LOVE that straight one


asummertyme said:


> Altho, I am bunning right now..here are 2 wigs that i made...one strait and one curly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foxxymami (Oct 29, 2008)

all of these are full wigs:

wavy





curly





side view


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 29, 2008)

where do u guys buy these wigs from? ..i can never find any i like and thats why i made mines.but thats a lot of work and i would like a really good one already made and looks good on me..


----------



## l_choice2001 (Oct 30, 2008)

try....

www.hairsisters.com

or

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigs.html


----------



## RabiaElaine (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the styles that you ladies are rocking...I'm bought 2 falls yesterday one curly (wearing that one today w/ a headband) and one straight.  You guys have me wanting to go on a BSS hunt for some more falls and 3/4 wigs!  I especially love ur curly do's Tiara!  I also like the fact that you don't have to straighten ur hair with those styles.  I'm going to buy one and "mess it up a bit".  My husband loved my curly fall when he came home last night...he didn't even realize it wasn't mine until I told him.

I agree with whomever said these things are like hats!  They definitely are!  my head is very warm today which is great in the cold NE.

I'll have to take some pics soon and add to this thread!


----------



## cocoagirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone know a bss in brooklyn or manhattan where they sell _better_ half wigs b/c certain places don't have much of a selection?


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 1, 2008)

Agree with Tiara76 (u look fab ), about the blending in/washing to make more natural look. I love that same brand (Motown?)... so realistic when u play with it!


----------



## so so chic (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a full wig that I just got from the bss.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 2, 2008)

My first wig, yay! HAHA. I look so weird in it. But I wanted to revisit short hair. I plan on wearing it till December (HYH) and after, I may wig it up until April. 
Maybe. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 2, 2008)

so so chic said:


> This is a full wig that I just got from the bss.



I like this wig!!! It looks good on you.  I already posted my wig picture in the other thread.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 2, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> My first wig, yay! HAHA. I look so weird in it. But I wanted to revisit short hair. I plan on wearing it till December (HYH) and after, I may wig it up until April.
> Maybe.
> ~*Janelle~*



You and your wig are too cute.  It fits your face nicely!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 2, 2008)

I kind of just threw the wig on today, so I don't really like how I styled it, but you get and idea of how it looks.


----------



## Keedah (Nov 2, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> I kind of just threw the wig on today, so I don't really like how I styled it, but you get and idea of how it looks.



I really like the highlights!


----------



## Hairsofab (Nov 2, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> I kind of just threw the wig on today, so I don't really like how I styled it, but you get and idea of how it looks.


 
What's the color combo for this one?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 2, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> You and your wig are too cute.  It fits your face nicely!!


Thank you! XD
All of you ladies look great. I've seen a few short styles in here that I'm going to look for. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## GoingBack (Nov 2, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> I kind of just threw the wig on today, so I don't really like how I styled it, but you get and idea of how it looks.


Cute! What's the name of this one? Who is it by?


----------



## GoingBack (Nov 2, 2008)

so so chic said:


> This is a full wig that I just got from the bss.



I like it. Who makes it? What is the name?


----------



## so so chic (Nov 2, 2008)

Amarachi said:


> I like it. Who makes it? What is the name?


 
Thanks .  It is by Motown Tress.  It is the FM-104 Fine Mono.  I really like it.  It's my favorite wig so far. 

All of you ladies have such nice looking wigs.  I have really been inspired!

ETA:  If I wanted to curl the bangs some (I don't like the right side) what would be the best way?  It's a synthetic wig, so I guess curling irons would be out of the question, unless I could use them on really low heat.  Any suggestions.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 3, 2008)

Amarachi said:


> Cute! What's the name of this one? Who is it by?



It's called Beverly and it's by Vanessa.  I'm not sure the color combo when I get home I'll look at the tag.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Nov 3, 2008)

so so chic said:


> Thanks . It is by Motown Tress. It is the FM-104 Fine Mono. I really like it. It's my favorite wig so far.
> 
> All of you ladies have such nice looking wigs. I have really been inspired!
> 
> ETA: If I wanted to curl the bangs some (I don't like the right side) what would be the best way? It's a synthetic wig, so I guess curling irons would be out of the question, unless I could use them on really low heat. Any suggestions.


 

Love the wig!!!!!!!!!  I also think, after spending some time in a BSS on Thursday that "Motown Tress" has some of the best wigs/falls out there.  I plan to spend some more time in BSS today and pick out a second wig from Motown Tress.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Nov 3, 2008)

old wig new cut the ends were getting ugly so i snipped and made layers and bangs i wich i had a shot of what it looked like before but here is the final results


----------



## Reece Nicole (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive been watching this thread and I have just recently got up the courage to wear a wig. I picked up this half one on halloween. I figured if it looked a ham I could at least claim it as my costume  But I think it was pretty cute and wore it the next night. 

Im not sure how to post pics in a thread so I hope it shows up.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok ladies I have the color of my wig it's BT4007. HTH


----------



## RabiaElaine (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought a new instant weave last night...and I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE it!!!
It's Outre Quick Weave "Jewelry".  These pics nor the pic that they advertise it with...do this wig justice.  I love it!  The hair is soft and supple!  I have big SEXY hair w/ this wig.  

ETA: Sorry these pics came out so big..my fotki has better/smaller shots.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can I febreeze my wig?  My mama fried chicken and now my wig has that smell.  And I am dead serious.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Nov 10, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> Can I febreeze my wig? My mama fried chicken and now my wig has that smell. And I am dead serious.


 

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess you could try...just spray it really lightly and it hang somewhere to airdry.  Or you could just shampoo and condition it...that should get out the smell as well.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 11, 2008)

my new wig.....


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 12, 2008)

RabiaElaine said:


> I bought a new instant weave last night...and I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE it!!!
> It's Outre Quick Weave "Jewelry".  These pics nor the pic that they advertise it with...do this wig justice.  I love it!  The hair is soft and supple!  I have big SEXY hair w/ this wig.



Oh yeah, jewelry was my STAPLE in the spring/early summer.  No one could tell me nothin  I have a fresh one at home too that I haven't worn.  Got to keep my favorites on hand.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Nov 12, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Oh yeah, jewelry was my STAPLE in the spring/early summer. No one could tell me nothin  I have a fresh one at home too that I haven't worn. Got to keep my favorites on hand.


 
I wore it again this weekend...and still love it!


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 12, 2008)

Great wig, Reg's wife!
What brand and style is that?


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 12, 2008)

nice looks ladies


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 13, 2008)

It's Modu (Anytime) Invisilace # 107 in 1B/33



DaRealist said:


> Great wig, Reg's wife!
> What brand and style is that?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 14, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> my new wig.....



Looks good. Is it a lacefront?


----------



## LivingDoll (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got this one for when I get an urge to have shorter hair:









Sorry they're so small...they are cell phone pics


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, synthetic lace Modu.



sunshinebeautiful said:


> Looks good. Is it a lacefront?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 14, 2008)

daephae said:


> I just got this one for when I get an urge to have shorter hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE it!  That's the Halle Berry-esque style I wanted so bad.


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 15, 2008)

Ladylady, is that a lacefront?  Looks good!


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 15, 2008)

I so need to invest in a lace front
Love it, LadyLady


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I wanna try this one.
http://www.wigs.com/product_info.php?products_id=3190


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Nov 16, 2008)

Ladies everyones hair looks great I am ready to put my hair up for the winter and I was trying to decide if I wanted to do cornrows with a bun or box braids but it looks like I will be wigging it for the entire winter I wore wigs a couple years ago but I stopped b/c I get in my moods and do not want anymore fake hair on my head. I haven't decided if I want to cornrow my real hair or keep it in two french braids I want it to look half way decent while I 'm around the house. Keep the post coming I love reading all the tips and advice!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for this thread.  I'm wigging it these days and it took me so long to get started.  Now I hooked and looking for more styles.  I really like the HairSisters.com site.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Nov 17, 2008)

new wig!!!


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 17, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Ladylady, is that a lacefront? Looks good!


 
yep and pinned on. i rarely use glue. i even rode a roller coaster with it pinned on.  that's the good thing about them. they fit like a glove.


----------



## val1212 (Nov 17, 2008)

Really nice wig Choice!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 17, 2008)

that is lookin like the bomb!! lace front?





ladylady said:


>


----------



## isawstars (Nov 17, 2008)

Ladies!  What are your favorite wig websites you have ordered from???  right now i'm checking out gmbs


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.katourlinewigs.com/

The second I have 2 nickles to rub together I'm buying a few wigs from this website.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 17, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> new wig!!!



That looks good!  Go head with da sassy-ness!


----------



## thinbreaksUk (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is one of my lace fronts


----------



## plzgrow (Nov 17, 2008)

check out this wig 

http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_77&products_id=393 

It is sooo hot


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice lace fronts ladies! Do they damage your edges at all?


----------



## DiamndPrincess (Nov 17, 2008)

That looks really nice, how do you have it secured down?  I think I'm going to order this one.

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/moinwigil.html




Reg's Wife said:


> It's Modu (Anytime) Invisilace # 107 in 1B/33


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 17, 2008)

can you wash synthetic wigs?


----------



## l_choice2001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> can you wash synthetic wigs?


 

yes with a mild soap and water and let air dry whatever style it was in wil resurface, however with human hair wigs you have to restyle it which is why i hate human hair wigs unless its a straight style i can easily fix


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 18, 2008)

plzgrow said:


> check out this wig
> 
> http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_77&products_id=393
> 
> It is sooo hot



That is nice!!! The wavy on is real nice too!!! I'll be saving up money for those!!!


----------



## isawstars (Nov 18, 2008)

does anyone have a fullcap drawstring wig??? how does that work?


----------



## l_choice2001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kristenxdollface said:


> does anyone have a fullcap drawstring wig??? how does that work?


 

depending on the line its from those wigs have combs in the front and then a drawstring back

they are like half wigs why they use the misleading title of full cap i have no idea

however i have seen some where they have combs in front and they have bangs so you would wear it like a full wig and pull the drawsrng for tension but that may be to much stress on the hair over time, those kind of wigs should be worn sparingly and maybe not use the comb or the drawsting and use bobby/hair pins

HTH

Lindsay


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 18, 2008)

ladylady said:


> yep and pinned on. i rarely use glue. i even rode a roller coaster with it pinned on.  that's the good thing about them. they fit like a glove.


Can you describe how you pin it on?
Do you have a pictorial?

Thanks


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 18, 2008)

plzgrow said:


> check out this wig
> 
> http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_77&products_id=393
> 
> It is sooo hot


 
wait...why did i think that 2nd picture with the wavy wig was wendy williams...


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 23, 2008)

My newest edition:


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 23, 2008)

I just secure mine with a few bobby pins on the sides, near my ears and the hair falls to cover the pins.  I don't use the combs inside the wig.



DiamndPrincess said:


> That looks really nice, how do you have it secured down? I think I'm going to order this one.
> 
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/moinwigil.html


----------



## kandake (Nov 23, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> My newest edition:



I LIKE!!!!!

I need the details.  What kind of wig is this?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 23, 2008)

Very pretty!  Is this a lace front?



SelfStyled said:


> My newest edition:


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice wig!  It looks so much better styled on this site than on the Beverly Johnsn site!



plzgrow said:


> check out this wig
> 
> http://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_77&products_id=393
> 
> It is sooo hot


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Girls- it is a synthetic lace front.  The style is Beverly Johnson- Kimora.  I did not use any adhesives.  It fits snug- I didn't have to even use the combs.

BJ should just start using mannequins, cause she does her own wigs no justice.


----------



## Keedah (Nov 23, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Girls- it is a synthetic lace front.  The style is Beverly Johnson- Kimora.  I did not use any adhesives.  It fits snug- I didn't have to even use the combs.
> 
> BJ should just start using mannequins, cause she does her own wigs no justice.




Wow that looks really good! I was thinking about getting the Kimora because the ladies on BHM rave about it but after looking at this pic I changed my mind.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree.  She just sits them on top of her head and lets the photographer snap away.  The Kimora wig looks great on you....on BJ not so mucherplexed

The Aurora wig looks nice too in the link above - but not on BJ.



SelfStyled said:


> Hey Girls- it is a synthetic lace front. The style is Beverly Johnson- Kimora. I did not use any adhesives. It fits snug- I didn't have to even use the combs.
> 
> BJ should just start using mannequins, cause she does her own wigs no justice.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 23, 2008)

BJ looks awful in this wig.

I found a much better depiction on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beverly-Johnson...temQQimsxZ20081112?IMSfp=TL081112115001r17190




Keedah said:


> Wow that looks really good! I was thinking about getting the Kimora because the ladies on BHM rave about it but after looking at this pic I changed my mind.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the BJ pearl and aurora, I wish there was a local place I could try them on.


----------



## isawstars (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to wigs.  What should I look for when shopping for wigs?  Online and in BSS?  

Also, what do you ladies think about headband wigs?  I really like this one called "Summer" made by Sepia.  http://www.bestwigoutlet.com/_e/Headband_Wigs_Ebony_Style/product/SP48001/Headband_Wigs_Summer.htm

But it does not look as nice on ebay.  Does that mean I should stay away from it.  Ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/SEPIA-Wigs-SUMM...ions?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ebayphotohosting


----------



## senimoni (Nov 23, 2008)

Kristenxdollface said:


> I'm a complete newbie when it comes to wigs.  What should I look for when shopping for wigs?  Online and in BSS?
> 
> Also, what do you ladies think about headband wigs?  I really like this one called "Summer" made by Sepia.  http://www.bestwigoutlet.com/_e/Headband_Wigs_Ebony_Style/product/SP48001/Headband_Wigs_Summer.htm
> 
> But it does not look as nice on ebay.  Does that mean I should stay away from it.  Ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/SEPIA-Wigs-SUMM...ions?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ebayphotohosting



I think you are better off with a regular half wig, you can always add a headband to the front.  Check out Ateya on youtube, she makes them look pretty cute.


----------



## kandake (Nov 23, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Girls- it is a synthetic lace front.  The style is Beverly Johnson- Kimora.  I did not use any adhesives.  It fits snug- I didn't have to even use the combs.
> 
> BJ should just start using mannequins, cause she does her own wigs no justice.



This is definitely on my list.  Again, it looks great on you!


----------



## CocoBunny (Nov 23, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Very pretty! Is this a lace front?


 

The Kimora look GREAT on you and blends very well.

I just got the same wig (ebay) I don’t want to use adhesive and the combs seem like it will keep it in place with out a problem.
I like it a lot but cant quite figure out what to do with the extra lace. Did you trim yours all the way down?


----------



## kandake (Nov 23, 2008)

I just found out the ebay seller of the Kimora LC is located in Matteson, IL.  Thats a 30min. drive for me.  I'm going next weekend to try it own and purchase it if I like it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 24, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> The Kimora look GREAT on you and blends very well.
> 
> I just got the same wig (ebay) I don’t want to use adhesive and the combs seem like it will keep it in place with out a problem.
> I like it a lot but cant quite figure out what to do with the extra lace. Did you trim yours all the way down?


 
I trimmed the lace all the way back to the hairline of the wig.  IMO the adhesives are not needed on this wig at all , post some pictures of you with it on.

Kandi- I think it will look great on you- you where the curlies well.  Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just bought the Pearl and everyone thought it was a weave. They have seen my real hair which is texturized and has a natural appearance. I liked it but the hair just kept falling in my face which would be annoying at work. I wanted to replace my clip in extensions I have been wearing because they are are straight and to blend I have to flat iron my hair. I may try making my own clip ins with the Bohyme Brazilian wave. I have several wigs and half wigs and no luck yet. But you guys sure make wigs look appealing.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried on Pearl today and it's very nice.....but too similar to my Modu #107.  When the Modu falls apart, I will get Pearl or Aurora.  The Beverly Johnson hairline is more realistic than my Modu.



Rain20 said:


> I just bought the Pearl and everyone thought it was a weave. They have seen my real hair which is texturized and has a natural appearance. I liked it but the hair just kept falling in my face which would be annoying at work. I wanted to replace my clip in extensions I have been wearing because they are are straight and to blend I have to flat iron my hair. I may try making my own clip ins with the Bohyme Brazilian wave. I have several wigs and half wigs and no luck yet. But you guys sure make wigs look appealing.


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 24, 2008)

Do u have a link for the Modu 107?


----------



## CocoBunny (Nov 26, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I trimmed the lace all the way back to the hairline of the wig. IMO the adhesives are not needed on this wig at all , post some pictures of you with it on.
> 
> Kandi- I think it will look great on you- you where the curlies well. Let me know how it works out for you.


 
Thank you SelfStyled!

The last two days I have been wearing Kimora. Lots of compliments from family and coworkers. Family knows it's a wig, coworkers don’t. 

I did not use adhesive, just the combs that come attached to the wig, it blended quite well in natural and office lighting.  Since my edges are sore, that probably means friction or rubbing of some sort occurred, so I won't be wearing Kimora tomorrow. I'll just wear one of my curly half wigs. But next week back to Kimora!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought mine locally but hairsisters may have it in stock



Rain20 said:


> Do u have a link for the Modu 107?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2008)

Kimora is a great curl/wave combo. Curly wigs don't usually work for me but Kimora does look great! I tried on the last one at the shop, jet black. I ordered 1b/33.




CocoBunny said:


> Thank you SelfStyled!
> 
> The last two days I have been wearing Kimora. Lots of compliments from family and coworkers. Family knows it's a wig, coworkers don’t.
> 
> I did not use adhesive, just the combs that come attached to the wig, it blended quite well in natural and office lighting.  Since my edges are sore, that probably means friction or rubbing of some sort occurred, so I won't be wearing Kimora tomorrow. I'll just wear one of my curly half wigs. But next week back to Kimora!


----------



## isawstars (Nov 28, 2008)

I found a BSS with Motown Tress!  Yay!  I tried on a half wig that I really like but unsure about blending my hair...  ( http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/motrlg2in123.html ) I feel like my hair is in between a 2 and a 4.  The lady in the shop thought 4 is best.  The color is close but I don't think my hair matches it as well as it should.  

Which is best: half wig that is slightly darker than your hair or slightly more brown than your hair?


----------



## kandake (Nov 28, 2008)

So I went to Sensational Beauty Supply.  They are one of the Ebay sellers who carry the Beverly Johnson Kimora LF wig.

I tried on one of the sample wigs and I didn't like it.  I think its mostly because it was a old wig.  It was tangled and matted.  Also, it was coppery/gold/blonde color.  He wouldn't let me open a new one to see the difference so I left without a wig.

Now I'm trying to decide if I should just purchase it and if I don't like it I can sell it to someone here or maybe on ebay or craigslist.

Decisions, decisions...


Oh, he asked how I heard about him.  I told him my "friend" purchased one from his ebay store and that it looked so good on her that I had to come in and get one too. LOL


----------



## loved (Nov 29, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Girls- it is a synthetic lace front.  The style is Beverly Johnson- Kimora.  I did not use any adhesives.  It fits snug- I didn't have to even use the combs.
> 
> BJ should just start using mannequins, cause she does her own wigs no justice.



OMG! You should model for BJ because you make it look beautiful while BJ looks a HAM.

Can anyone help me find a healthy wig wearer's tutorial? I want to find a way to wear a wig without damaging my edges.  I don't like the combs.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 29, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> So I went to Sensational Beauty Supply. They are one of the Ebay sellers who carry the Beverly Johnson Kimora LF wig.
> 
> I tried on one of the sample wigs and I didn't like it. I think its mostly because it was a old wig. It was tangled and matted. Also, it was coppery/gold/blonde color. He wouldn't let me open a new one to see the difference so I left without a wig.
> 
> ...


 Sorry about that- love your siggie- your hair is looking beautiful and healthy!


loved said:


> OMG! You should model for BJ because you make it look beautiful while BJ looks a HAM.
> 
> Can anyone help me find a healthy wig wearer's tutorial? I want to find a way to wear a wig without damaging my edges. I don't like the combs.


 
OMG thank you so much!  

Here is a thread that might help you:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=162402

BHM has a whole section devoted to wigs


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

oooh, I'm subscribing... I luvres me some wigs!

This is an oldie but goodie!


----------



## kandake (Nov 29, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Sorry about that- love your siggie- your hair is looking beautiful and healthy!



Thanks!!!!  I appreciate the complement


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Sorry about that- love your siggie- your hair is looking beautiful and healthy!
> 
> 
> OMG thank you so much!
> ...


 
I learned everything I know about LFs at the BHM ... that's the joint!!


----------



## senimoni (Nov 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> oooh, I'm subscribing... I luvres me some wigs!
> 
> This is an oldie but goodie!



That looks really good. What adhesive combo do you prefer?


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 29, 2008)

I am going to one of my new curlies.  Still in construction mode though just came out of twists so I need to do the washing, conditioning, treatments, then design for the front.  Will post pics when I am done.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

senimoni said:


> That looks really good. What adhesive combo do you prefer?


 
I don't do adhesives, I like my hairline too much for that... I am the bobby pin queen!!!


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW, AtlantaJJ
Looks so natural
And you pinned it?!?!? WOW I need to try a lf soon


----------



## senimoni (Nov 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't do adhesives, I like my hairline too much for that... I am the bobby pin queen!!!



Wow I would never have guessed it wasn't attached fully.  That unit is gorgeous. I may have to PM for some tips when I get my lace front. I just need to decide between coarse yaki or light yaki. I plan to cut bangs in it so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## isawstars (Nov 29, 2008)

I got my first half wig!!! 





http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/venicegirl.html

It's nothing special...  I got something short and similar to how my hair is now... The lady in the BSS was nice enough to show me how to put it on... but she put that comb in my hair and it hurt when she took it out!  I was close to telling her I would take it out...   Even when I don't put the comb in myself, it still finds its way in my hair.  I don't see how you ladies manage to cut it out...  But  I'm definitely looking into doing so.

I am very pleased with my half wig though. The hair is very soft for synthetic!  It's softer than the hair I used for my sew in.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't do adhesives, I like my hairline too much for that... I am the bobby pin queen!!!


 
Wow ATL- you showed up and showed out- Looking good, you definitely get 2 snaps. It looks beautiful and natural

I liked my synthetic LF so much that I just bought a kinky straight one.  I plan on following your lead and using bobby pins ONLY please.

Question is how do I pin it on, since it won't have wefts like a reg BSS wig? Also do you wear a wig cap and just pin the LF to the cap?




Kristenxdollface said:


> I got my first half wig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very cute!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> WOW, AtlantaJJ
> Looks so natural
> And you pinned it?!?!? WOW I need to try a lf soon


 
Dat's right, and I take her off every night and I massage my scalp. I can workout in the mornings...rinse my scalp, use my wonderful HairVeda products and then look fly fresh from the beauty salon when I go to work.  Best protective style ever for me!  My hair is so happy with me!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Wow ATL- you showed up and showed out- Looking good, you definitely get 2 snaps. It looks beautiful and natural
> 
> I liked my synthetic LF so much that I just bought a kinky straight one. I plan on following your lead and using bobby pins ONLY please.
> 
> ...


CG helped me figure out what to call this...its the Bobby Pin Sandwich! LOL 

This is a cut and paste from a PM:
I use really good quality bobby pins fron Sally's with the rounded protective tips. I braid my hair and put on a stocking cap...(make sure it's not too tight, I use black) 

Put the lace on your head over the stocking cap and slide the bobby pins in on the scalp side catching your hair and the catch outside of the lace but under the LF hair so that the hair covers the pin. Push the pin all the way back. This sandwiches or clamps the lace to your hair and the stocking cap/lace.  

I use a BP on either sides of my temples and one over the ears, one behind each ear and a couple or three at the nape.  Make sure to position the lace where it looks natural on your hairline, and lay the lace as flat as you can.  That baby will not move if you do it right, and if you have GOOD bobby pins do not attempt this with the Walmart Goody's brand bobby pins... trust me...

If you wear a style that is curly or with hair that hangs down to the sides, or swoop bangs the pins are easy to cover.  

HTH

My pinned on Rex Curly


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> CG helped me figure out what to call this...its the Bobby Pin Sandwich! LOL
> 
> This is a cut and paste from a PM:
> I use really good quality bobby pins fron Sally's with the rounded protective tips. I braid my hair and put on a stocking cap...(make sure it's not too tight, I use black)
> ...


 
A thousand thank you's!!!! That Rex curly is H-O-T.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> A thousand thank you's!!!! That Rex curly is H-O-T.


 
Rex makes the bomb curlies, perfect for summer


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 30, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> oooh, I'm subscribing... I luvres me some wigs!
> 
> This is an oldie but goodie!


 

Oh that looks so good! I still haven't bought a LF but I spent time at BHM per your suggestion. I'm still doing my simiweave, but now that I've seen this, I think I'm going to take the LF plunge for sure.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I dont know how to do small pics yet. Im still new here.
These are my favorite wigs.

full wig





half wig





and this is a short bob full wig, that ive had for about 4 years, but just started wearing recently. I used to hate it lol, now I love it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 1, 2008)

This is my new wig - Sarifa.  I bought it in jet black.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 1, 2008)

The bangs are a bit long but I like the side skin parting


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 1, 2008)

calmsensual1 said:


> Sorry I dont know how to do small pics yet. Im still new here.
> These are my favorite wigs.
> 
> full wig



Hi there,

Do you mind me asking where you purchased this from b/c it is super cute.

tia,
tishee


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 1, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> This is my new wig - Sarifa. I bought it in jet black.


 

Muy Caliente!- Me likey.  

What does your DH to say about all your wigs?


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 1, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been asked but how are you Ladies managing your hair underneath the wig?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks.  I think DH is right though and my head is small.  The wig cap is touching the tops of my ears and seems a bit too big.  but it's too cute to take back  

Oddly enough, although DH hates wigs and always said they reminded him of someone being scalped he is fine with my 3 wigs ---- so long as they are out of sight.  I have them in the top of my closet on wig heads and I keep the door closed.

Wigs freak him out but DH was with me when I bought Sarifa.   I was trying on a #4 for DH but he didn't like it.  Mom's hair is 2/30 or 2/33 so she loves color.  She loved the #4 the day before but DH has to see me in it most often so I had him come to take a look at wigs 
I also tried on a #4/30 which he liked but it's the same Modu # 107 that I already have in 1B/33 so I didn't buy it.

I did have the first one on a wig head and on my nightstand.  That didn't work for him.   He asked me to please move it.



SelfStyled said:


> Muy Caliente!- Me likey.
> 
> What does your DH to say about all your wigs?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 1, 2008)

I washed & rollerset my hair.  I then added castor oil and then pinned it with a few flat clips.  I put on a satin scarf under the wig.  The cotton stretch wig caps snag my hair.



MonaRae said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked but how are you Ladies managing your hair underneath the wig?


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay you ladies are no joke up in here.

I am a novice and am giving much respect and props to all of you.

Here is my protective style.  It is very much like my really short one but this one the curls are much looser and the hair is softer.


























This is a whole wig I cut all the adjustment bands out of it, pushed it to the back of my head and used large hair pins to hold it in place.  I like that it is a very lightweight wig so I can hardly feel it on my head.

I imagine I could just push it to the front and tease it up a bit when my flat twists start looking a little ragged.

I purchased this one in one of the big wig shops stores down in Lemiert (sp?) Park in LA.

My hubby came home for lunch today and asked me if it was my real hair?  He really liked it. 

Poor baby I keep him guessing all the time.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^^^Mscocoface that is absolutely stunning on you - and very creative.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 2, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Okay you ladies are no joke up in here.
> 
> I am a novice and am giving much respect and props to all of you.
> 
> ...


 
I love that on you, it's so realistic, the curls look just like a roller set on my natural hair!!   I really like that idea!!  

Poor hubby!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ordered a wig off of hairsisters.com for the first time! I can't wait to get it. I ordered the Silhouette half wig entitled Venus. It's featured in this youtube video (which is what made me order it). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMokZJvzZaw


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Hey, I cut bangs into my synthetic wig but now its frizzing. What can I do to fix this?*


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 2, 2008)

The back of my wig is getting frizzy and lost alot of it's shine not smooth like the rest of the wig.  How do I get it to go back to normal?


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Girls- it is a synthetic lace front. The style is Beverly Johnson- Kimora. I did not use any adhesives. It fits snug- I didn't have to even use the combs.
> 
> BJ should just start using mannequins, cause she does her own wigs no justice.


 
Hey *Selfstyled *, That wig looks fab!!

I'm online right now tryiing to purchase one. I can't believe how you got the hairline to look so good without gluing it down. Any special tips for that.

I'm wearing wigs for the Winter to help to grow my hair past APL.

This would be great. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 2, 2008)

msdeevee said:


> Hey *Selfstyled *, That wig looks fab!!
> 
> I'm online right now tryiing to purchase one. I can't believe how you got the hairline to look so good without gluing it down. Any special tips for that.
> 
> ...


 
OMG- thank you! I am wigging it up more now too that it is so cold.  The wig is snug- it comes with great instructions , that go over cutting the lace back, etc.  I really did not doing anything special at all. I got it from houseofbeauty.com- it was sold out everywhere, but they seemed to have a good quantity.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Dec 3, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> The back of my wig is getting frizzy and lost alot of it's shine not smooth like the rest of the wig. How do I get it to go back to normal?


 

if the wig is synthetic, take a spray bottle with water and mist the wig with light sprays of water and comb with a wig comb or brush from ends to roots and let air dry.

when dry spray with light oil sheen and that should help


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 3, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> if the wig is synthetic, take a spray bottle with water and mist the wig with light sprays of water and comb with a wig comb or brush from ends to roots and let air dry.
> 
> when dry spray with light oil sheen and that should help



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to show off my new wig!  I am in love - with hair! 

Silhouette - "venus" off hairsisters.com


----------



## username12 (Dec 4, 2008)

I love your wig Gabulldawg, it's looks good on you!


Here's the wig I ordered, it's made by Junee, my favorite brand, most of thier wigs have scalp parts and the hair doesn't mat- I'll post pics when I get it
http://www.wigwarehouse.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=JUNP417


----------



## username12 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's another wig I bought from the BSS.  It's called Ivan and its from Junee in the Manhattan style collection






I like wearing this wig half-up, or wearing the "hump" on top


----------



## l_choice2001 (Dec 4, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Just wanted to show off my new wig!  I am in love - with hair!
> 
> Silhouette - "venus" off hairsisters.com


 

i like!!!!!!!! very very cute


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 4, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Just wanted to show off my new wig!  I am in love - with hair!
> 
> Silhouette - "venus" off hairsisters.com



I love this it's so pretty on you.  When my money gets right again, I'm getting another wig.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Dec 4, 2008)

sistas4longhair said:


> Here's another wig I bought from the BSS. It's called Ivan and its from Junee in the Manhattan style collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


LOVE this wig!!! i love the skin part

OT: your siggy had be crackin up!!1 little dude it getting it


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 9, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Just wanted to show off my new wig!  I am in love - with hair!
> 
> Silhouette - "venus" off hairsisters.com



Cute!  Are you wearing it as a  half wig or as a full wig (like the girl in the youtube vid)?


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 9, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Cute! Are you wearing it as a half wig or as a full wig (like the girl in the youtube vid)?


 
Thanks! I'm wearing it as a whole wig like her. And if I can do it, anyone can do it. I have a big head.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 9, 2008)

It really doesn't look like a wig.  That's why I asked if your hair was out.  I'm impressed.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 12, 2008)

Got two new wigs today...one is going back though.

Kimora - synthetic lace front by Beverly Johnson

It was to look like this (I did not order from this vendor)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lace-Front-Wig-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

but it is far too bushy.  I suspect the futura fiber version (which I ordered & as pictured in the ebay listing) is not as bushy.  Oh, this wig is $58.99 at ebfhair.com & was $65 - $99 locally so I am not sure why anyone would pay $200+ on ebay.

My Kimora is not futura
http://public.fotki.com/regswife/experimenting-with-/kimora-style-wig--b/


I also bought Bali Girl by Freetress - LOVE IT!!!!  I have been looking at this wig for weeks and just happened to see it at the BSS tonight when I went to buy Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. $21.99 well spent & no need for shipping!

photos - http://public.fotki.com/regswife/experimenting-with-/somebody-stop-me--i/


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 13, 2008)

Reg's Wife- the Bali Girl looks so good on you- and that is a great price too.  I left a message in your fotki about making scalp parts look more real- but I also wanted to share it in the thread....
For the weird scalp color you can get a little paint brush or Q tip and dab with some foundation or mineral powder that matches your natural scalp color.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you!  I had been looking at Bali Girl on hairsisters.com for a couple weeks and could not bring myself to order hair on-line.

I am going to try the makeup trick on Bali Girl.  It worked pretty well for my Modu slf so I'm hoping it will work well for Bali Girl too.

I wonder why they make the scalp color so unrealistic?  For $22 I can't be too picky though.



SelfStyled said:


> Reg's Wife- the Bali Girl looks so good on you- and that is a great price too. I left a message in your fotki about making scalp parts look more real- but I also wanted to share it in the thread....
> For the weird scalp color you can get a little paint brush or Q tip and dab with some foundation or mineral powder that matches your natural scalp color.


----------



## isawstars (Dec 14, 2008)

I wore my wig when I went out dancing with friends last night.  It's the first time I've worn it because I've been afraid that people would know that's it's fake.  I have a half wig and everyone loved it.  Especially drunk people.  This one guy kept telling me, "you have the most beautiful hair in the world!"


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a few wigs years ago-- and silly me, I THREW THEM OUT!   I don't remember who made them or where I got them from either.  So if anyone recognizes these wigs, please remind me who makes them or where I got them from!  I have to start wearing wigs again since I'm joining the Bootcamp Challenge!

(And don't laugh at my makeup; I was and still am a novice. )

This was my favorite one:





It was so big and poofy.   I have a feeling it was a Dena Cali wig, but I don't remember! 





I believe I got this one off Ebay, but I'm not sure!  I loved the color!

This one I definitely got off Ebay, for like $10.  It was really long and kinda ugly, so I cut it to about shoulder-length.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 14, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Reg's Wife- the Bali Girl looks so good on you- and that is a great price too.  I left a message in your fotki about making scalp parts look more real- but I also wanted to share it in the thread....
> For the weird scalp color you can get a little paint brush or Q tip and dab with some foundation or mineral powder that matches your natural scalp color.




cool....thanks so much for sharing. I went to the bss last night and almost fainted when I saw the wigs......ppl thought I was crazy. I am going back next week when I have more time to shop & am alone.


----------



## isawstars (Dec 14, 2008)

TEN DOLLARS, shan???  that's awesome!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 14, 2008)

Kristenxdollface said:


> I wore my wig when I went out dancing with friends last night. It's the first time I've worn it because I've been afraid that people would know that's it's fake. I have a half wig and everyone loved it. Especially drunk people. This one guy kept telling me, "you have the most beautiful hair in the world!"


 

Too cute! I bet you looked cute. 


Where the pictures at ladies- who's gonna post next?


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 14, 2008)

You ladies inspired me to purchase my first wig. Here is a link

http://www.ninaamerica.com/sw_long_L22a.htm

I purchased it in black. Any thoughts on how to take some of the shine out of it? I tried a little powder but it didn't look too good (IMO)

Thanks


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is one of my wigs...










It is by Motown Tress  Item: FM-104 Fine Mono


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^^^So cute- nice blending job.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 16, 2008)

I present.......

Red Carpet Pink Lady







and Freetress Sonel


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 16, 2008)

My best homemade wig


----------



## taytay86 (Dec 16, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Looks good! K i'm on my way to post some pics now.
> 
> 
> Any wig tips to share with the ladies that want to try it but are too self conscious or worried about their hair?
> ...


 
Thanks so much - I was just about to post a topic about this. Just to confirm, *you are speaking of the satin cap and not the durag?* There are a few caveats I see with using the satin cap/durags: 

1. how does the satin cap stay on? I have issues getting my nylon cap to stay on when my hair is slippery with moisture, never mind an actual satin cap. Is there a draw string? What about satin on the inside, nylon (for grip) on the outside - is something like this available? 
2. For the durag, with all that extra material this can cause bulk and or bumps which gives it away that you're wearing a wig. So not sure this is the best option.

Ladies, please let me know your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 16, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I present.......
> 
> Red Carpet Pink Lady
> 
> ...




very pretty! do you mind me asking where you purchased them from? BTW, I love your cabinets.....


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 16, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I present.......
> 
> Red Carpet Pink Lady
> 
> ...


 You look really cute in them.  I like it!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 16, 2008)

Tishee- The Red Carpet Wig I got at a BSS here locally, but I have also seen them on 
www.expertwigs.com.  The FreeTress Wig I got at Hairsisters and it was buy one get one free.


TayTay- when I get home I am going to start a thread on protecting edges when wearing wigs.  I have found a comfotable way to do so


----------



## taytay86 (Dec 16, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Tishee- The Red Carpet Wig I got at a BSS here locally, but I have also seen them on
> www.expertwigs.com. The FreeTress Wig I got at Hairsisters and it was buy one get one free.
> 
> 
> TayTay- when I get home I am going to start a thread on protecting edges when wearing wigs. I have found a comfotable way to do so


 
Something's wrong with the search feature because I found the post once, and now I can't find iterplexed Send me the link plz!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's the link  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=317223


----------



## kandake (Dec 19, 2008)

I purchased a new wig today.  I finger combed and then end up brushing out some of the curls.  See the attachments.  Please disregard my eyes.  I'm so tired.

Outre Quick Weave - Sabina


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 20, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> I purchased a new wig today.  I finger combed and then end up brushing out some of the curls.  See the attachments.  Please disregard my eyes.  I'm so tired.
> 
> Outre Quick Weave - Sabina



Very cute! Does it come with the headband?


----------



## loved (Dec 20, 2008)

tishee said:


> very pretty! do you mind me asking where you purchased them from? BTW, I love your cabinets.....



Freetress Parsons is at hairsisters for 27.99, B1G1.

I ordered 7 or 8 wigs from hairsisters recently and experimented a little with colors. I actually love the different colors.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 20, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> I purchased a new wig today.  I finger combed and then end up brushing out some of the curls.  See the attachments.  Please disregard my eyes.  I'm so tired.
> 
> Outre Quick Weave - Sabina



this is beautiful! Your eyebrows are perfect.....I love them! Do you whitened your teeth? They are so white. This past summer, I tried the white strips and the arm & hammer toothpaste and my teeth did not improve at all. They have become somewhat sensitive though.


----------



## kandake (Dec 20, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Very cute! Does it come with the headband?



Thanks Sunshine.  No it doesn't come with the headband.  I just put it one on for the heck of it.



tishee said:


> this is beautiful! Your eyebrows are perfect.....I love them! Do you whitened your teeth? They are so white. This past summer, I tried the white strips and the arm & hammer toothpaste and my teeth did not improve at all. They have become somewhat sensitive though.



Thanks Tishee!  

I really think whitening toothpaste works over time.  I don't use anything else.  I also think my teeth photograph whiter than what they really are.  They do look extra white in that picture.

You may want try a mixture of baking soda and hydrogen peroxide.  I've heard its good for whitening.  Some of the ladies here have talked about it before.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 20, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> I purchased a new wig today. I finger combed and then end up brushing out some of the curls. See the attachments. Please disregard my eyes. I'm so tired.
> 
> Outre Quick Weave - Sabina


 
Hey Hotness, I mean Kandi, lol.  I am loving Sabina.  That headband is cute, where did you cop that at?  Tishee is right beautiful smile and nice brows.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 20, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Thanks so much - I was just about to post a topic about this. Just to confirm, *you are speaking of the satin cap and not the durag?* There are a few caveats I see with using the satin cap/durags:
> 
> 1. how does the satin cap stay on? I have issues getting my nylon cap to stay on when my hair is slippery with moisture, never mind an actual satin cap. Is there a draw string? What about satin on the inside, nylon (for grip) on the outside - is something like this available?
> 2. For the durag, with all that extra material this can cause bulk and or bumps which gives it away that you're wearing a wig. So not sure this is the best option.
> ...


 
Hi. I JUST came from Sally's and purchased a stretch cap AND a do rag.  Someone else had posted about the stretch cap (I believe) in another thread. That girl Ateya had one in one of her latest videos, but I didn't see that one (it was pink).  The stretch cap I purchased is actually for a man.

I wear a half wig (I'll post pics when I can find one).  The satin cap is pretty tight, but not too tight. I was able to fold the edges of the cap up and then put the wig on.  The wig combs fit snugly under the frong and back of the cap. I HAD to buy something because the nylon cap and the wig comb were starting to break my hair off in my nape.  This is a perfect solution. My hair is protected and the combs don't have to be in my hair.

Too bad Sally's only had one.  They don't have a lot of BSS where I live. When I go back home next week I am going to stock up!! 

ETA: Here's the link to the stretch cap. 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Spandex-Stretch-Cap/SBS-378004,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair15

The do rag I bought today will probably work too. The end of it is not that long, so it would fit up under a wig well.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 20, 2008)

Where do people get cute headbands?  I find BSS headbands either over the top  or cheap.  My head seems to be too big for the Goody headbands in Walmart ot Target cause they break too.  Like, I'm looking for a tortoise shell headband and I can't find one.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 20, 2008)

ladylady said:


>


 
what brand? style?


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got a new half wig yesterday and wanted to share. It's the one in my avatar. I have more pics and wig info in my fotki wig album.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 20, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I just got a new half wig yesterday and wanted to share. It's the one in my avatar. I have more pics and wig info in my fotki wig album.



That's really cute!!! What's the brand and style?


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 20, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> That's really cute!!! What's the brand and style?


 
Brand is Flexi, style Amanda, Item FW-31.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to transition to, gulp, full wigs.  But I'm scurred.   Off to check hairsisters and youtube for inspiration.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 20, 2008)

My new half wig - Outre Polly # 2
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/curly-half-wig/


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 20, 2008)

Reg's Wife, I'm looking in your wig albums and you really wear those wigs well.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you

DH had a thing against wigs so I never wore them but this transition gave us both an eye opener.  Wig have come such a long way!



classimami713 said:


> Reg's Wife, I'm looking in your wig albums and you really wear those wigs well.


----------



## kandake (Dec 20, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Hotness, I mean Kandi, lol.  I am loving Sabina.  That headband is cute, where did you cop that at?  Tishee is right beautiful smile and nice brows.




You're so silly.  LOL.  Thanks for the compliments!!

I got the headband from Target.  It came in a pack of three.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 20, 2008)

Reg, did you buy it from hairsisters? I saw this one on there but it looks much shorter.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 22, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Here is one of my wigs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I've seen like 5 people with that wig and it looks GREAT on all of y'all.  I might take a chance.  I'm looking for a full wig.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 22, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> My new half wig - Outre Polly # 2
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/curly-half-wig/


 

You sure did a great job with that blending. I think I will do that the next time I wear my half wig. It looked authentic.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 22, 2008)

No, I have never ordered from hairsisters.com. The shipping is too high for the 1 item I usually want.

I got Polly at the local BSS for $19.50. (Holiday sale)



HollyGolightly1982 said:


> Reg, did you buy it from hairsisters? I saw this one on there but it looks much shorter.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 25, 2008)

My Favorite Half Wig!!!!! Sorry the picture is so small erplexed


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 25, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> If you go to a Beauty Supply they usually let you play around with the wigs...sometimes seeing it on a mannequin or on the package isn't enuff and sometimes the newness and over fakeness can throw u off too....thats why I like the Motown Tress brand...usually they have more natural looking wigs....however I still like to have them worn looking vs new so I mess em up a bit
> 
> I pull out my own hair in the front....I like the natural ones because I don't have to str8n my hair out to wear them
> 
> ...


 

LOVE THESE!!!! How did you pin it up without the tracks in the wig showing? I want to do this with mine.


----------



## kandake (Dec 25, 2008)

trendsetta25 said:


> My Favorite Half Wig!!!!! Sorry the picture is so small erplexed



The picture isn't small at all when you click on it.  Cute wig.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 25, 2008)

so so chic said:


> That's what I do also. I just do two regular braids at the back and cross them around to the opposite side, then throw on my wig cap. I got my hair cownrowed once but I like this better because I can't cornrow and it saves me money, and this way I can easily take each braid down daily to spritz and moisturize and then easily put it back up.


 
I love the first updo pic in your siggy....how did you do it!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 25, 2008)

trendsetta25 said:


> My Favorite Half Wig!!!!! Sorry the picture is so small erplexed



What half wig is that?  It's cute!


----------



## shoediva2006 (Dec 25, 2008)

tiara76 said:


> If you go to a Beauty Supply they usually let you play around with the wigs...sometimes seeing it on a mannequin or on the package isn't enuff and sometimes the newness and over fakeness can throw u off too....thats why I like the Motown Tress brand...usually they have more natural looking wigs....however I still like to have them worn looking vs new so I mess em up a bit
> 
> I pull out my own hair in the front....I like the natural ones because I don't have to str8n my hair out to wear them
> 
> ...


 

I love all of the above wig styles.  They look so natural.  Are all of these wigs by Motown Tress?  Would you mind sharing the style names or numbers if you have them?  Especially this one.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got a new wig!!! I'll post pics of it later. I think I'm getting addicted.


----------



## Calia001 (Dec 26, 2008)

im sorry these are so huge 

the current one





my first one





my favorite


----------



## MsBttrfly23 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey ladies!!!

Hi Keedah! I think the one I am wearing now is the one you have on in the very last pic! Very cute. I loved it so much I bought one in jet black and one with brownish highlights! I am very self concious but I have gotten so many compliments on my "hair"...LOL...and the more I start to look around (church, work, school) I am noticing that quite a few ladies are rocking wigs...I never really noticed it before.

Work it ladies!!!


----------



## Keedah (Dec 27, 2008)

MsBttrfly23 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Hi Keedah! I think the one I am wearing now is the one you have on in the very last pic! Very cute. I loved it so much I bought one in jet black and one with brownish highlights! I am very self concious but I have gotten so many compliments on my "hair"...LOL...and the more I start to look around (church, work, school) I am noticing that quite a few ladies are rocking wigs...I never really noticed it before.
> 
> Work it ladies!!!




I loved that wig!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> One of my favorites is in my siggy and avatar. That's a full wig. I attached some other favorites! Love this thread. Always great to get more wig ideas.
> 
> First pic is my newest short full wig. I'm really starting to like those!
> Second pic is my favorite half wig (actually wearing it today!)
> ...


 
I like you half wig; looks cute on you. 



tiara76 said:


> If you go to a Beauty Supply they usually let you play around with the wigs...sometimes seeing it on a mannequin or on the package isn't enuff and sometimes the newness and over fakeness can throw u off too....thats why I like the Motown Tress brand...usually they have more natural looking wigs....however I still like to have them worn looking vs new so I mess em up a bit
> 
> I pull out my own hair in the front....I like the natural ones because I don't have to str8n my hair out to wear them
> 
> ...


 
Tiara, you look fab in your pics...just gorgeous. Oh, yeah, the wigs look great on you too. 

I'll have to try these because I can't stand wigs that looks obviously fake. And these look convincing. 

Are you model? Who took your pics? They're obviously professional. 

Thanks for sharing. I will be trying these wigs!


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2008)

Calia001 said:


> im sorry these are so huge
> 
> the current one
> 
> ...



these are so cute! do you mind sharing what brand/number they are?

tia,
tishee


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Just wanted to show off my new wig!  I am in love - with hair!
> 
> Silhouette - "venus" off hairsisters.com



this is HOT! I have it on my to buy list!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 27, 2008)

Tried to resize the pics


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 27, 2008)

My new wig, which I am absolutely in love with.  It's Venita by Vanessa Hair and the color is a 4.  Y'all have created a monster, I'm getting another wig and a fall on my next payday!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ I love it! I am like you.....getting a wig/fall with every pay period.


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 27, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> My new wig, which I am absolutely in love with. It's Venita by Vanessa Hair and the color is a 4. Y'all have created a monster, I'm getting another wig and a fall on my next payday!!!


 
WOW you look so good!! Cute wig!


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2008)

sistas4longhair said:


> I love your wig Gabulldawg, it's looks good on you!
> 
> 
> Here's the wig I ordered, it's made by Junee, my favorite brand, most of thier wigs have scalp parts and the hair doesn't mat- I'll post pics when I get it
> http://www.wigwarehouse.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=JUNP417



Hi there,

This is really, really cute. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> WOW you look so good!! Cute wig!


Thanks I've only worn it once but what I liked is I looked different without looking like someone else.



tishee said:


> ^^^ I love it! I am like you.....getting a wig/fall with every pay period.



 I really like the versatiltiy of wigs.  I love my hair, but the wigs allow me to take a break for a week with twist underneath and the next week wear a rocking twistout.


----------



## gawcjw (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is my first time joining a hair forum and this one is the best. I've been transitioning for three months (12/19 was my 3 month mark) and I recently bought two wigs to wear while I go through the transition. I have a question for you all. How should I braid my hair while I wear the wig. My hair is BSL but severely damaged. Should I cornrow it straight to the back? Should I braid in plaits? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Here's a photo of the wigs I bought.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Dec 27, 2008)

You ladies look so beautiful. 

I have NEVER, EVER, EVER thought of sporting a wig! I just always assumed it was for people over 50 and cancer patients, or other people who were having hair problems. 

But, OMGoodness! When I saw you ladies sporting these wigs, ya'll have completely CHANGED MY MIND! I am going to get me some wigs. I mean, I was thinking it will be great for a protective styles, and also to help me keep my hands out of my hair. 

Wow! Ya'll really look nice. Thank you for this thread. And, the crazy thing is that I had seen this thread before so many times and had read on here about wearing wigs, but my mind was so closed during that time. So, I just never even considered wearing a wig. I would just completely look over wig suggestions.

But, then yesterday, I don't even know why I clicked on this thread. But *OMGoodness*, I am so glad I did. 

Thank you ladies for sharing. LHCF is truly the best.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 27, 2008)

gawcjw said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time joining a hair forum and this one is the best. I've been transitioning for three months (12/19 was my 3 month mark) and I recently bought two wigs to wear while I go through the transition. I have a question for you all. How should I braid my hair while I wear the wig. My hair is BSL but severely damaged. Should I cornrow it straight to the back? Should I braid in plaits? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Here's a photo of the wigs I bought.




When I wear my wig I normally flat twist back since I can't cornrow but when I'm feeling lazy I just put it in four plaits and pin it down, then put a sating scarf on, then the wave cap.  HTH


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 27, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> You ladies look so beautiful.
> 
> I have NEVER, EVER, EVER thought of sporting a wig! I just always assumed it was for people over 50 and cancer patients, or other people who were having hair problems.
> 
> ...



I used to be just like you and then I decided to go natural at the home stretch it got hard for me to do anything to my hair, I could wear two strand twist because of the relaxed ends and I wasn't going to straighten it all the time, so I bough a half wig and wore it for about two months until I my hair was at a comfortable length for me.  Good luck on your transition.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 27, 2008)

I have Bali girl....love it!!!



gawcjw said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time joining a hair forum and this one is the best. I've been transitioning for three months (12/19 was my 3 month mark) and I recently bought two wigs to wear while I go through the transition. I have a question for you all. How should I braid my hair while I wear the wig. My hair is BSL but severely damaged. Should I cornrow it straight to the back? Should I braid in plaits? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Here's a photo of the wigs I bought.


----------



## gawcjw (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll try the four plaits and pin it down.  I've been running around all day now I've gotten lazy and don't feel like cornrowing.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yay! 
I finally got some new wigs!  These are my two synthetic lacefronts.  I will be joining the wig challenge (hopefully). Pardon that crooked blind in the background. 

Wig 1











Wig 2 (I was messing around with my makeup too, so I'm looking kinda crazy, but you get the point).


----------



## diamond42377 (Dec 28, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Yay!
> I finally got some new wigs! These are my two synthetic lacefronts. I will be joining the wig challenge (hopefully). Pardon that crooked blind in the background.
> 
> Wig 1
> ...


 
I am loving wig 1 with the slight bang on the side. It is very becoming on you. Both of them look nice on you though. I love that you can play around with those without them looking fake.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 28, 2008)

diamond42377 said:


> I am loving wig 1 with the slight bang on the side. It is very becoming on you. Both of them look nice on you though. I love that you can play around with those without them looking fake.


 

Aww. Thanks so much. I'm pretty partial to the first one as well.

I am actually going to cut the second one.  It's a little too long for my taste, but I wanted to just take the pictures prior to cutting it.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 28, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Yay!
> I finally got some new wigs!  These are my two synthetic lacefronts.  I will be joining the wig challenge (hopefully). Pardon that crooked blind in the background.
> 
> Wig 1
> ...





these are BEAUTIFUL on you! Do you mind sharing the brand/number of the first one with me? Also, how did you attach them?

tia,
tishee


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2008)

THE WIGS LOOK AMAZING ON YOU diamond42377


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 28, 2008)

tishee said:


> these are BEAUTIFUL on you! Do you mind sharing the brand/number of the first one with me? Also, how did you attach them?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
Sure (and thanks for the compliment).
The first is actually the Modu Invisiwig 101 (just like Regswife I believe). I just parted it differently.

The second is also a Modu Invisiwig. That one is the 107.  

I actually didn't attach them with anything. The wigs have two combs on the side by the ears, a comb in the back and two straps to make it tighter.  I don't use the combs (I'm scared of breaking my hair off).  I am able to make the straps so tight that I didn't need to use the tape on them. Plus I have a big head. LOL. Seriously, though.

The 107 is also great b/c even though it's synthetic it's made of that Futura fiber, so you can curl it on a certain setting.

I got both of them at a BSS in Virginia Beach.  The 101 was $49.99 ($20 cheaper than I had seen it online for) and the 107 was $64.99.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 29, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> Sure (and thanks for the compliment).
> The first is actually the Modu Invisiwig 101 (just like Regswife I believe). I just parted it differently.
> 
> The second is also a Modu Invisiwig. That one is the 107.
> ...



thanks so much for getting back to me. do u mind me asking if you had to cut your lace before wearing it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 29, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks so much for getting back to me. do u mind me asking where you saw this online at for purchase? the bss I went to today didn't carry this line.
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 

No problem at all.  I'm surprised I saw them at the BSS I went to (I didn't even realize BSS's had started selling them. LOL). 

This is the site I saw them at. 

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/moinwi.html


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 29, 2008)

QT. said:


> The on as my avatar as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 18587
> ...




love these! do u mind me asking where you purchased them from?

tia,
tishee


----------



## isawstars (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought my first human hair half wig.  I was pleasantly surprised about the price ($30).  I already like it a lot better than my synthetic one BUT my HH wig is a bit longer than I would like it to be.  I must have a short neck because it looked shoulder length on the mannequin but it's collarbone length on me.  Should I could it?  I've never cut hair though... Who should I ask?  Would it be silly to ask my stylist to cut it for me?  I just want 2-3 inches off


----------



## diamond42377 (Dec 30, 2008)

isawstars said:


> I bought my first human hair half wig. I was pleasantly surprised about the price ($30). I already like it a lot better than my synthetic one BUT my HH wig is a bit longer than I would like it to be. I must have a short neck because it looked shoulder length on the mannequin but it's collarbone length on me. Should I could it? I've never cut hair though... Who should I ask? Would it be silly to ask my stylist to cut it for me? I just want 2-3 inches off


 
That wouldn't be silly. I have seen stylists cut and style human hair wigs. She can probably cut it into a style you really like while you have it on and you can walk out like you just got your hair done.


----------



## Calia001 (Dec 30, 2008)

tishee said:


> these are so cute! do you mind sharing what brand/number they are?
> 
> tia,
> tishee



i honestly have no idea of the 2nd brand. They are all 1B including the 2nd one


The first one is "Chandra" Outre Quick Weave








The last one is Free Tress Shake N Go, Milano girl. It has a drawstring and combs





the first 2 just have straps and combs


----------



## isawstars (Dec 31, 2008)

Diamond:  Thanks!  Good point!

Calia001:  Chandra looks so good on you!


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried Outre's Helen?






I think I want it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 3, 2009)

tyefrmy said:


> Yay!
> I finally got some new wigs! These are my two synthetic lacefronts. I will be joining the wig challenge (hopefully). Pardon that crooked blind in the background.
> 
> Wig 1
> ...


 
Nice...these look very natural. Are they over the counter?


----------



## kandake (Jan 3, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> Has anyone tried Outre's Helen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but she's definitely on my list.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 3, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> Has anyone tried Outre's Helen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's cute! Is that a half wig? Where did you find it?


----------



## isawstars (Jan 3, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> Has anyone tried Outre's Helen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been eyeing it for ages!  I think that'll be my next purchase.  A lot of sites have it, even ebay!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 3, 2009)

I like that


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 3, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> That's cute! Is that a half wig? Where did you find it?



They sell it everywhere.  It is a human hair half wig.
Just google Outre Helen.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 3, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Nice...these look very natural. Are they over the counter?


 
Surprisingly, yes. I got them from a BSS in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Keedah (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok ladies I am on a budget and not allowed to purchase another wig for at least a month so Im going to live vicariously through you! These are some pretty good wigs I found on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-Premium-Huma...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/French-Lace-Boh...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-Synthetic-La...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 4, 2009)

^^^^^Thanks Keedah.

Just posting my LF picture- did not use any glue or adhesives, there are details in my fotki.


----------



## kandake (Jan 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> ^^^^^Thanks Keedah.
> 
> Just posting my LF picture- did not use any glue or adhesives, there are details in my fotki.



Of course you know I like it.  It looks great on you.  
Can you apply heat to this wig?


----------



## Keedah (Jan 5, 2009)

For those of you curious about using clips instead of glue on your lace front I made a video on how I did it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc


----------



## beautydefined (Jan 5, 2009)

my lf is in my siggy &I didnt use glue eitherr.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 5, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> Of course you know I like it. It looks great on you.
> Can you apply heat to this wig?


 
Yuppers - you can apply heat.


Keedah I am off to watch the video right now. That is awesome that you made that.


ETA - just watched the video- you did a GREAT job mama!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 5, 2009)

Y'all are really making me want a lace front wig!!! I have to get my money right first, though.


----------



## loved (Jan 5, 2009)

Today everyone is complimenting me on my beautiful new haircut. The problem is it's a wig. In the past, I've been conservative with my wigs/weaves on workdays and always kept it within range of my own hair. But it's 09 and I wanted to do a new thing. I guess I can wear a ponytail for a week, come in with my hair down my back the following week and they'll never know the difference.

It's this one in 1B/33.

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=7091


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently moved to West Africa after living in Central Africa. When I was in the States on haitus, I was happily rocking my natural braidout. Then I moved to Senegal and the heat changed my mind. Walking around, I felt self conscious as the only woman not wearing a wig or a weave. Even the white women had their hair in wigs. I was really thinking to myself, why should women not wear their own hair out until I realised, that the heat, humdity and sun were wrecking havoc with my hair. The moisturiser products and oil would literally fry on my hair and run down my face (embarassing). So, I got a weave which is so not me. I realised that weaves and wigs serve as protective styles from the damaging elements and not because a person does not like their own hair or wants to be fake. Anyhow, I couldn't take the weave anymore because my own hair is dense, dry and fine and I was paranoid about the thread wrecking havoc on my hair line, I removed it and found a wig in my luggage that I brought with me from the States. And I love it. I have now found my protective style for the daytime and I feel so much better because I can give my hair better moisture treatments than when it was weaved up. Since everyone here wears wigs, weaves and extensions, I don't feel self-conscious. This thread is very a propos for me. Let's see how it all works out. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Keedah (Jan 5, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Yuppers - you can apply heat.
> 
> 
> Keedah I am off to watch the video right now. That is awesome that you made that.
> ...



Thanks.
I was nervous about taking my wig off on video but I had to "take one for the team"


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 5, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> My Favorite Half Wig!!!!! Sorry the picture is so small erplexed


Whats the name of this one???


----------



## curlmama (Jan 11, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> Has anyone tried Outre's Helen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is on sale at hairsisters for $47.99 Has anyone tried it?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 12, 2009)

missnurselady said:


> Whats the name of this one???


 
Brand is Flexi, Style Amanda. Sorry for getting back to you so late. I thought I had answered, and my internet is acting crazy.


----------



## flower (Jan 12, 2009)

almond eyes said:


> I recently moved to West Africa after living in Central Africa. When I was in the States on haitus, I was happily rocking my natural braidout. Then I moved to Senegal and the heat changed my mind. Walking around, I felt self conscious as the only woman not wearing a wig or a weave. Even the white women had their hair in wigs. I was really thinking to myself, why should women not wear their own hair out until I realised, that the heat, humdity and sun were wrecking havoc with my hair. The moisturiser products and oil would literally fry on my hair and run down my face (embarassing). So, I got a weave which is so not me. I realised that weaves and wigs serve as protective styles from the damaging elements and not because a person does not like their own hair or wants to be fake. Anyhow, I couldn't take the weave anymore because my own hair is dense, dry and fine and I was paranoid about the thread wrecking havoc on my hair line, I removed it and found a wig in my luggage that I brought with me from the States. And I love it. I have now found my protective style for the daytime and I feel so much better because I can give my hair better moisture treatments than when it was weaved up. Since everyone here wears wigs, weaves and extensions, I don't feel self-conscious. This thread is very a propos for me. Let's see how it all works out.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Not to be nosy but are you an FSO?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 14, 2009)

My new wig came today

I was gonna send it back when I first tried it on....but after I flat ironed the front of my hair it looked really cute.  Blending was not as hard as I thought with straight hair.

I had on my other wig today, curly one, so my hair was not straight.






http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/hw-mya-ii-janet-col/mynewhalfwig.html


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 14, 2009)

Keedah said:


> Ok ladies I am on a budget and not allowed to purchase another wig for at least a month so Im going to live vicariously through you! These are some pretty good wigs I found on Ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-Premium-Huma...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> ...


 
I know all about trying to keep up a budget.  I had to make my own wig with some weave I bought to keep myself from spending too much money.
I hope someone gets one of these and posts pics!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 15, 2009)

RW- that wig is GORGEOUS!  So is it a half wig or full?  It blends well with your hair and you're right it does not have that shine.  I know what you mean about being doubtful if its really human hair.  I bought the the Janet Collection- Ella, and noticed it is not shiny like synthetics- the website said it was hh, but when I got the wig, the tag said something like human hair blend.....lol.

Thanks for posting, because I always wanted to see what that looked like IRL.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks!!  I nearly sent it back until I decided to play with it for a few minutes.  It's not super full like my Polly synthetic half wig, although it looks full, and when put into a ponytail (rubberband) it's a tight ponytail, as if it's human hair.  The test will be washing it to see if the curl pattern falls out.

It's allegedly human hair but the tag reads "100% Human Hair quality".  I was under the full wigs but the HW in the description had me doubtful.  Trying it on made me sure that it's a half wig....although nothing in the packaging notes that it's a half wig other than the HW in the name.

I do like it alot though.  Now the question is how do I cowash daily and still keep my own hair straight enough to blend?  I may have to just spritz my hair in the morning and cowash at night.




SelfStyled said:


> RW- that wig is GORGEOUS! So is it a half wig or full? It blends well with your hair and you're right it does not have that shine. I know what you mean about being doubtful if its really human hair. I bought the the Janet Collection- Ella, and noticed it is not shiny like synthetics- the website said it was hh, but when I got the wig, the tag said something like human hair blend.....lol.
> 
> Thanks for posting, because I always wanted to see what that looked like IRL.


----------



## Keedah (Jan 15, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> Thanks!! I nearly sent it back until I decided to play with it for a few minutes. It's not super full like my Polly synthetic half wig, although it looks full, and when put into a ponytail (rubberband) it's a tight ponytail, as if it's human hair. The test will be washing it to see if the curl pattern falls out.
> 
> It's allegedly human hair but the tag reads "100% Human Hair quality". I was under the full wigs but the HW in the description had me doubtful. Trying it on made me sure that it's a half wig....although nothing in the packaging notes that it's a half wig other than the HW in the name.
> 
> I do like it alot though.  Now the question is how do I cowash daily and still keep my own hair straight enough to blend? I may have to just spritz my hair in the morning and cowash at night.


 
I like that wig too but what the heck is 100% human hair quality?! Its probably one of those new synthetic fibers that are suposed to be like human hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 15, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> Thanks!! I nearly sent it back until I decided to play with it for a few minutes. It's not super full like my Polly synthetic half wig, although it looks full, and when put into a ponytail (rubberband) it's a tight ponytail, as if it's human hair. The test will be washing it to see if the curl pattern falls out.
> 
> It's allegedly human hair but the tag reads "100% Human Hair quality". I was under the full wigs but the HW in the description had me doubtful. Trying it on made me sure that it's a half wig....although nothing in the packaging notes that it's a half wig other than the HW in the name.
> 
> I do like it alot though.  Now the question is how do I cowash daily and still keep my own hair straight enough to blend? I may have to just spritz my hair in the morning and cowash at night.


 
That wig is really cute!! My only question is why would you wear your hair straight with this wig? It seems like it would blend better if you did a flat twist-out with your hair. I wasn't paying attention, but I'm wondering if you are natural.  That would make sense.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought one the first time y/day to help me with my long relaxer stretch and really love it! I'd never been open minded to wigs before now.


----------



## ladycage (Jan 15, 2009)

www.ladycage.com for harlem 125 wigs and lace fronts


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 15, 2009)

I am transitioning - last relaxer was 12/30/2007.



gabulldawg said:


> That wig is really cute!! My only question is why would you wear your hair straight with this wig? It seems like it would blend better if you did a flat twist-out with your hair. I wasn't paying attention, but I'm wondering if you are natural.  That would make sense.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 15, 2009)

I ordered two wigs yesterday from the Hairsisters sale. I hope I like them...I don't have good success with weaves or wigs...they always look crazy on me because my face is small and its always too much hair. I'm gonna get some thinning shears to thin the wigs out with. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.

BTW, all you ladies look gorgeous.


----------



## shenitab (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is the one I am wearing now. It is a synthetic lace front bob. I'm probably going to go longer soon. My hubbie likes me with long hair.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jan 15, 2009)

daephae said:


> I ordered two wigs yesterday from the Hairsisters sale. I hope I like them...I don't have good success with weaves or wigs...they always look crazy on me because *my face is small and its always too much hair.* I'm gonna get some thinning shears to thin the wigs out with. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.
> 
> BTW, all you ladies look gorgeous.


 
That has always been my problem. Try getting something not too long ... maybe a bit past SL. Thinning them sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## kandake (Jan 15, 2009)

daephae said:


> I ordered two wigs yesterday from the Hairsisters sale. I hope I like them...I don't have good success with weaves or wigs...they always look crazy on me because my face is small and its always too much hair. I'm gonna get some thinning shears to thin the wigs out with. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.
> 
> BTW, all you ladies look gorgeous.



can't wait to see them.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 15, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> That has always been my problem. Try getting something not too long ... maybe a bit past SL. Thinning them sounds like a good idea too.


 

Girl, the short styles look extra crazy too! They are always waaaay too full.


----------



## curlmama (Jan 15, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> My new wig came today
> 
> I was gonna send it back when I first tried it on....but after I flat ironed the front of my hair it looked really cute. Blending was not as hard as I thought with straight hair.
> 
> ...


 
That looks so pretty on you! May I ask...from where did you order it?


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally put up the tutorial on my blog for the homemade wig I did with the Outre Duby hair.  I put pics if you are not familiar with that hair, but its like a wrap.  I used the net weave cap with the adjustable straps that some one posted earlier and now I can bun and baggy when I want which is great for me during this winter air.  I'm really loving that U shaped wig idea Selfstyled had, so I think that will be my next project.  I post again when i've finished that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks.  I got it from www.besthairworld.com



curlmama said:


> That looks so pretty on you! May I ask...from where did you order it?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 16, 2009)

Such a good idea!  My niece has been making wigs for herself and friends ($20) for a few months.  She has been experimenting with closures since just before Christmas and will proably have wig making down on her resume soon.

Very creative.



sydwrites said:


> I finally put up the tutorial on my blog for the homemade wig I did with the Outre Duby hair. I put pics if you are not familiar with that hair, but its like a wrap. I used the net weave cap with the adjustable straps that some one posted earlier and now I can bun and baggy when I want which is great for me during this winter air. I'm really loving that U shaped wig idea Selfstyled had, so I think that will be my next project. I post again when i've finished that.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 19, 2009)

bumping/subscribing...i bought my first two wigs today (i was gonna get one, but the bob was calling me). i originally thought about it because i wanted to try out the asymmetrical type haircut without cutting my hair (i'm almost APL, for pete's sake) but as i read this thread i think i'll eventually get into the longer ones. now i just gotta build a regimen and learn how to knock off the shine (still reading).

great thread!

ETA: these wigs look horrible on the models, but i like how they look on me.
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/decabobom1ba.html (4)
http://www.ebonyline.com/ch1247.html (4/30)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 19, 2009)

*EDIT* i just washed both wigs...they are drying...hopefully that takes out the shine.

I am on a shopping spree over here thanks to this thread and BHM. The Bali Girl wig is on sale on hairsisters for $16.99 so I'm getting that one...

then i saw THIS ONE on BHM and fell in love. it's $24.99 on gmbs





found two wigs on sale for $9.99 at savebeauty.com, here is the link...

oh lawd, i'm a mess. better get in the wig challenge, i guess.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 21, 2009)

all these posts, y'all are gonna start gettin sick of me.

i went to the local bss to see if they had any of the outre or sensationnel half wigs and i left out with a freetress...and a synthetic lace front! i haven't worn the freetress one yet but i came straight home and put on the lace front.

femi "irina" - $59.99









it's wayyyy too long so i'm gonna cut it sometime soon. today i wore it tucked in a hat:





here is a stock photo of the freetress "fresno girl" - i paid $27.99 for it.


----------



## kandake (Jan 21, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> all these posts, y'all are gonna start gettin sick of me.
> 
> i went to the local bss to see if they had any of the outre or sensationnel half wigs and i left out with a freetress...and a synthetic lace front! i haven't worn the freetress one yet but i came straight home and put on the lace front.
> 
> ...




Looks nice!  But you look so sad.  You alright.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 21, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> Looks nice!  But you look so sad.  You alright.


LOL! always. i'm evil like that.


----------



## kandake (Jan 21, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> LOL! always. i'm evil like that.



Ok.  LOL.  I was about to say.  You got the SparklingFlame face on 


No offense SAL, I mean Sparklingflame...


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my new half wig today from the BSS. I had been looking online but I wasn't sure what color I was thanks to henna. I ended up going with this 1b/33 Sensationnel Synthetic half wig






Here is how it looks on me. My hair isn't flat ironed here but I will use my Sedu when I wear this out. 

















It's a little longer then my real hair but I haven't worn my hair down in public in at least a year (I've been in braids or in a bun or french twists) so nobody knows how long my real hair is. I think it's a good solution for protective styling with minimal heat use


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally worked up the courage to wear one of my new wigs out in public... only with the cap though:


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a wig album in my fotki...warning my short wig is dangerous! lol

http://public.fotki.com/Netta1/getting_wiggy_with_it!/wigs_and_weaves/


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 25, 2009)

Netta that short wig is FIERCE! Do you know the name of it? There's usually a tag on the inside with some type of info. That is so cute on you!


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I got my new half wig today from the BSS. I had been looking online but I wasn't sure what color I was thanks to henna. I ended up going with this 1b/33 Sensationnel Synthetic half wig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's nice. 
I just ordered this same wig (and 3 more) from Hairsisters.
I hope mine looks as good as yours.


----------



## Makenzie (Jan 29, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> I have a wig album in my fotki...warning my short wig is dangerous! lol
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Netta1/getting_wiggy_with_it!/wigs_and_weaves/


Love that short wig!!  How do get all your hair under there?


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, I wanna wear wigs but I'm scared. 

Where can I find an affordable curly/wavy wig with a realistic skin part? I guess it probably doesn't need a skin part if it's curly, but it makes me feel more comfortable.

I really want to experiment with color, and a wig would be the perfect way. That's why I'd prefer a fullcap.

All the wigs here look FAB!


----------



## curlmama (Jan 30, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Hey, I wanna wear wigs but I'm scared.
> 
> *Where can I find an affordable curly/wavy wig with a realistic skin part? I guess it probably doesn't need a skin part if it's curly, but it makes me feel more comfortable*.
> 
> ...


 
How curly do you want to go? This one is on sale for $9.99 right now at hairsisters.com The reviews say it is like a straw set 
	
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5603


----------



## BotanyGrl (Jan 30, 2009)

I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.


----------



## kandake (Jan 30, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.



That look really cute on you!!!!!  I like the scarf/headband.  Tres Chic.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 30, 2009)

daephae said:


> I ordered two wigs yesterday from the Hairsisters sale. I hope I like them...I don't have good success with weaves or wigs...they always look crazy on me because my face is small and its always too much hair. I'm gonna get some thinning shears to thin the wigs out with. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.
> 
> BTW, all you ladies look gorgeous.


 

^^the wigs were both a bust... they looked great on my sister though. I'm gonna look for a style off my face. I think that will work better.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 30, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I got my new half wig today from the BSS. I had been looking online but I wasn't sure what color I was thanks to henna. I ended up going with this 1b/33 Sensationnel Synthetic half wig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I've had my eye on this! It looks good on you! I think I may try it out.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Jan 30, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.


 
if you dont mind me asking whats the name of this wig


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 30, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.


 

Ooooh that is so cute on you! I almost spit my drink out about the swag-  who cares about blending that looks really good with the scarf.  I know heads were a turning.

Sorry Daephae that those 2 wigs did not work out for you- I want a sister like you.


----------



## tiara76 (Jan 30, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.



that one is really cute..scarfs can make a insta style without having to worry about doing ne thing with the front of your hair...


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 30, 2009)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> if you dont mind me asking whats the name of this wig


 
I would also like to know.  That wig is HOT!!!  Just my style. And it looks GREAT with the scarf. I may need to try rockin my half wigs like that. I usually just blend my hair.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 30, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Hey, I wanna wear wigs but I'm scared.
> 
> Where can I find an affordable curly/wavy wig with a realistic skin part? I guess it probably doesn't need a skin part if it's curly, but it makes me feel more comfortable.
> 
> ...


 

Try Hairsisters- particularly the Freetress Integration brand.  I have the Sonel and I love it. It has a great skin part and they have all different lengths- this picture looks shiny, but in real life it is not shiny at all. It's made of really good synthetic fibers.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 30, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> My newest edition:


 
Really nice on you!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 30, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> i really like the ones that are more fuller around your face. you look so pretty!


 

Yeah they are cute on her, lovely- I wanna go wig shopping!!!


----------



## BotanyGrl (Jan 30, 2009)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> if you dont mind me asking whats the name of this wig


Brand: New Born Free, Name:Sage
I got it off hairsisters last year and I know they still had it in stock a few weeks ago. 

Found it... http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...rtName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=style

ETA: When I first got it I said  and threw the package in the back of the closet. But after I found it and got some of the shine out today... It was on!


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 30, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.



That is toooooo cute!  *Taking notes and stealing ideas...*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 30, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Try Hairsisters- particularly the Freetress Integration brand.  I have the Sonel and I love it. It has a great skin part and they have all different lengths- this picture looks shiny, but in real life it is not shiny at all. It's made of really good synthetic fibers.


I saw this wig at the BSS last week. I think I might try it out cause you are killin' it.



BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.


want it...need it...LOVE IT! i wore my curly wig today, and got that same diva-esque feeling...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 31, 2009)

curlmama said:


> How curly do you want to go? This one is on sale for $9.99 right now at hairsisters.com The reviews say it is like a straw set
> 
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5603



Wow, thanks. I really like that you. I'm going to check it out!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 31, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Try Hairsisters- particularly the Freetress Integration brand.  I have the Sonel and I love it. It has a great skin part and they have all different lengths- this picture looks shiny, but in real life it is not shiny at all. It's made of really good synthetic fibers.



Oh, I'm looking those up right now...THANKS!


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not sure which wig thread to post to so I'll post to both. I finally got my Simiweave Nathalie. I'm having issues with the wig clips but I'll post pics when I figure it out. It looks like the pic like a really nice rollerset.
I also got my Outre Chandra and it's probably going to be my go to style in the later weeks of a stretch. Here it is. Pls excuse my sleep deprived face. 
First here is what it's supposed to look like





And here it is on me


----------



## Hairsofab (Feb 2, 2009)

I uploaded some pictures of my wigs on my fotki http://public.fotki.com/dreamtrue/wigs/


----------



## pureebony (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok ladies need help, I have decided to use wigs for the next year to retain length, and get my hair healthy again.

So I have a few questions:

* Do any of you take your wigs down daily? if so how do you look after it?
* Do any of you use the indian method to look after your hair? if so how?
* how regularly do you trim?
* Im looking for a  yaki/ natural straight looking wig- any idea where to get them?

Thanks.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont know if everyone know but hair sisters is havign a huge sale!!!! and some wigs are as low as 9.99!!!

attached are the ones i phurchased!

will post pic when i recieve...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 2, 2009)

daephae said:


> ^^the wigs were both a bust... they looked great on my sister though. I'm gonna look for a style off my face. I think that will work better.


 
Sorry u didn't like them....which ones did you get?  I just ordered 3 from them......I really hope I like them.


----------



## BotanyGrl (Feb 2, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I'm not sure which wig thread to post to so I'll post to both. I finally got my Simiweave Nathalie. I'm having issues with the wig clips but I'll post pics when I figure it out. It looks like the pic like a really nice rollerset.
> I also got my Outre Chandra and it's probably going to be my go to style in the later weeks of a stretch. Here it is. Pls excuse my sleep deprived face.
> First here is what it's supposed to look like
> 
> ...


I like this style. I've been going back and forth about buying that one for a few months. I'm going to put it back on my wish list.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay so I purchased two wigs...a full straight human hair one with bangs...and a curly half synthetic one.

Now here are my issues...

The curly wig is too long and too big. Are there are tutorials or videos on how to remove the bulk from the wig?

The straight wig is human hair and I LOVE it but I think it has a little too much bulk in the crown which makes it look a big wiggy. If the bulk wasn't there it would look more real. Once again, do I need to have it cut to solve this problem?

Also should I go ahead and wash the human hair one? I wonder if washing it would make it look more real. I wonder if there are any products that will make the hair look more Yaki. 

TIA!


----------



## loved (Feb 13, 2009)

*I love my wig, buy my edges do not!*​
Any suggestions on how to protect my edges when wearing a full wig? 

My daily wig is Twinkle from Hairsisters. No clips - bobby pins only. My hair is in two plaits, pinned in the back. I put something on my edges - ORS Fertilizer, Megatek, or grease, then I tie a wrap scarf on my hair and put a stocking cap over that.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 13, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> i dont know if everyone know but hair sisters is havign a huge sale!!!! and some wigs are as low as 9.99!!!
> 
> attached are the ones i phurchased!
> 
> ...


 


what's the name of the first one.......can't seem to find it on the site


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 14, 2009)

I was trying to not buy anything for February but could not find any IRL photos & reviews on the Beverly Johnson handmade collection.  

I picked up Amani yesterday....which is seemingly discontinued and no longer on the amekor.com website.  Amani was there a few days ago but as of yesterday when I checked, she was gone.

more pics at link
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/trying-a-new-wig/


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 14, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I found this one after looking for something to rock tonight. This was my first time wearing it and I love it. I thought it was too long and wiggy at first and it just grew on me. I just got back from running errands and got a ton of compliments on it. It is definitely Diva and my swag just feels o so right when I wear it. I'm going to check hairsisters out for some more long wigs. I might stop being lazy and blend it with my hair tonight.



This is really cute!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 15, 2009)

Great tutorial!  I picked up & installed wig clips today on 2 of my wigs (not lace wigs).  They are so much more secure.

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/my-wig-collection/



Keedah said:


> For those of you curious about using clips instead of glue on your lace front I made a video on how I did it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLy2o7sxtc


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, I am trying so hard NOT to buy any more wigs! Seeing how great that Outre Chandra looks, though, it's hard not to spend the money....
 My name is Joyousnerd and I'm a wig JUNKIE!


Although I fell off the Wig Challenge and put in a sew-in, lol


----------



## Keedah (Feb 15, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> OK, I am trying so hard NOT to buy any more wigs! Seeing how great that Outre Chandra looks, though, it's hard not to spend the money....
> My name is Joyousnerd and I'm a wig JUNKIE!
> 
> 
> Although I fell off the Wig Challenge and put in a sew-in, lol




I am too but its hard!! I flipped my lace wig to the side so my bangs are on the side and its long in the front again. Its almost like wearing a new wig. Reg's Wife Im glad it worked for you. That video has gotten so many views!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been inspired to set up a wig folder if anyone wants to take a look.....
http://public.fotki.com/crazydaze911/wigs/


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 28, 2009)

For those not on the wig challenge, I just wanted to post pics of my latest wig


It is a synthetic LF from Sensationnel- called Serena


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks really good.  I still dont know how to properly use lace fronts. smthg about the glue part freaks me out.


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Mar 2, 2009)

wow SS that is the most human hair looking synthetic LF I have seen!  Some of my co workers are rockin the synthetic ones and you can tell they are synthetic...AND a LF 

This is very nice it looks really pretty on you.  I stripped my edges clean trying to remove my LF..smh


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww thanks LabellDonv...synthetics have come a long way.  With the new synthetic LF's you  do not have to use glue.  My edges are weak, which is why I am wearing the LF, behind my hairline.


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 3, 2009)

My new half wig.



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 3, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> My new half wig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i love this whats the name if this wig


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 3, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> i love this whats the name if this wig



It's name is Rush #2 it's by NewBorn Free, I got it off of hairsisters. 

This is a link to the wig.


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been trying to get this wig but everytime I order it it's out of stock!!! 
The wig I want


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 3, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I've been trying to get this wig but everytime I order it it's out of stock!!!
> The wig I want


 

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquwetan.html

try to get it here its a little bit more but they usually alwyas have items in stock that are shown

hth


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 3, 2009)

Tcatt that is so cute on you- it blends with your hair perfectly.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 5, 2009)

My new synthetic half wig- Freetress Bonaire Girl


----------



## priceless2608 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies, this is one of the wigs that I wear, in between installs.

It's by Free Tress, and it is a Shake-n-Go LF wig.Her name is Ashanti:-/ lol.

I purchased it from beautyofnewyork.com.  












Side note: this is my first time posting a pic in a thread so I hope it works.:crossfingers:


ETA: O.K so it worked, just need to figure out how to resize! lol


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 5, 2009)

Yall makin me want to cornrow my locs down and get some wigs for fun lol.  People I know would be askin all types of questions though, but I would have no problems tellin someone it's a wig..

I'm just afraid of it looking too fake - cause I won't do the lacefront thing and I can't blend hair with one.  Any recs for a realistic looking wig that you just pull on, no blending or whatever?  I would prefer something that's not extra shiny.


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know if this one has been posted yet, but I've been eyeing this wig for a little while now:

http://www.savebeauty.com/Product_detail.php?CODE=20090102165609-1000006188

I wear half wigs all the time, even though it says lace front it has a comb in the front and the back. I've never tried a lace wig before..but I thought this might be a good one to try with...

Has anyone wore a similar type of wig?


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 11, 2009)

I have worn a wig similar to that one^^^^.  I like half wigs better than full usually but my synthetic lace front I love because it has combs and I can still leave my front edges out and it blends really nicely.



On another note,

I made a new half wig out of my Lace Front- It is kinky straight hair. I did pretty good for my first time making a wig.


----------



## portia (Apr 11, 2009)

Selfstyled

Your homemade wig looks good, but i can't help but notice your pretty skin. Do you have a skin regimen posted somewhere?


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 12, 2009)

Portia Thank you so much!  I have no skin regimen to speak of at all.  I wash with reg old soap with a face cloth.  I moisturize every single day with lotion and that is all. I don't do any potions or any of that although I am thinking of incorporating something more since I will be 40 next month.

I think I inherited really good genes. Oh I also take Trader Joes- Hair, skin nails, vitamin and Vitamin D and MSM.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 13, 2009)

Selfstyled, you are really good at picking nice wigs, half wigs and making them look so natural on you! 

I just purchased a synthetic lace front which I thought had combs in the front but it does not.  Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it.  I don't like glue & tape.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 14, 2009)

b u m p i n g


----------



## Keen (Apr 14, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I have worn a wig similar to that one^^^^. I like half wigs better than full usually but my synthetic lace front I love because it has combs and I can still leave my front edges out and it blends really nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where do you get Kinky straight?


----------



## Hairsofab (Apr 14, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Selfstyled, you are really good at picking nice wigs, half wigs and making them look so natural on you!
> 
> I just purchased a synthetic lace front which I thought had combs in the front but it does not. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. I don't like glue & tape. Any suggestions?


 

You can buy wig clips and sew them on to the lace yourself. They sell wig clips for 1-2 dollars per back at most beauty supplies. Or you can bobby pin the wig down.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 14, 2009)

priceless2608 said:


> Hi Ladies, this is one of the wigs that I wear, in between installs.
> 
> It's by Free Tress, and it is a Shake-n-Go LF wig.Her name is Ashanti:-/ lol.
> 
> ...



This looks very pretty on you!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww Thank you JBH- I see Bosinse came to the rescue- and she is right you can buy the wig clips at Sally's or the BSS and sew them on where you see fit.

This is what the clips look like sewed on to the lacefront:

http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/lacefront/lfcostruction001.html

Keen I ordered the Kinky Straight lacefront wig from Ebay the name of the store was Growing Upscale Hair.  I wore it a LF a few times- but then I made a half wig out of it.

Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## aa9746 (May 2, 2009)

priceless2608 said:


> Hi Ladies, this is one of the wigs that I wear, in between installs.
> 
> It's by Free Tress, and it is a Shake-n-Go LF wig.Her name is Ashanti:-/ lol.
> 
> ...


 
Looks great! Do you use glue or tape for your front lace?


----------



## priceless2608 (May 3, 2009)

^^^Thanks. I don't use either, just bobby pins.


----------



## Faith (May 3, 2009)

^^ Looks great on you.  Is it synthetic?  And what color lace?


----------



## priceless2608 (May 5, 2009)

Thank you

Yes, it's synthetic, but the great thing about it is that I can use steam rollers to maintain the curls. 

The lace color is medium brown, pretty much the standard lace color that come with store bought LF's.

HTH




Faith said:


> ^^ Looks great on you. Is it synthetic? And what color lace?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 5, 2009)

I love this on you!



SelfStyled said:


> I have worn a wig similar to that one^^^^. I like half wigs better than full usually but my synthetic lace front I love because it has combs and I can still leave my front edges out and it blends really nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 5, 2009)

I like to wear curly wigs so I don't have to straigten my hair. the one below i was on summer vacay so i didn't really comb my hair. i prefer to have my hair out.

you ladies have some real nice wigs in this thread.






 3/4 wig


----------



## SelfStyled (May 6, 2009)

OMG Sweet G that is pure fire on you.  I love it. Do you remember the style/brand?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 6, 2009)

its called Keisha by Zury. I bought about 3-4 of this same wig! Love it...

http://www.bhowigs.com/shop/catalog/...e-p-19213.html





SelfStyled said:


> OMG Sweet G that is pure fire on you. I love it. Do you remember the style/brand?


----------



## SelfStyled (May 6, 2009)

^^^^^Thanks ma'am - that is such a great summer look. Did you do a braidout in the front?


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (May 6, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> I like to wear curly wigs so I don't have to straigten my hair. the one below i was on summer vacay so i didn't really comb my hair. i prefer to have my hair out.
> 
> you ladies have some real nice wigs in this thread.
> 
> ...


 

I have a wig like this.  I like to Hendigo my hair to blend in w/ the black better.  I really like this style of wig.


----------



## mscocoface (May 6, 2009)

I have had a serious mourning period ovah here.  I bought about 5 wigs in September because I wanted to sport them for the winter and the next summer.

I cannot wear any of them as a full wig?!?!?!? I am very pleased and terribly sad all at the same time.  Please because my hair has grown so thick that I can't get a wig big enough for my hair and my head and sad because I had not mentally wrapped my brain around the thought of truly giving them up.  To top it all off this happened while I was in the middle of a big event.

But alas, I still have the one wig I wear as a 3/4 and my extensions for my twists.  But SweetG that wig you used as a 3/4 really has me salivating.  I don't think I can pull that off because my texture is waayyy to different than the hair on the wig.  I would need something that can get seriously kinky.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 6, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> ^^^^^Thanks ma'am - that is such a great summer look. Did you do a braidout in the front?


 
Yeah I do a braidout.  I dye my hair black so it blends. in the pic i needed a dye touch up.

when dyed it blends so well.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 11, 2009)

My latest edition......

This one is Angie by Outre


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 11, 2009)

Here's the wig when FRESH and NEW


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2009)

^^^Great looking wig


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 18, 2009)

Here is one of my half-wigs for the summer. Courtesy of Miss April aka MuffinisMylover on youtube. I have 4 cornrows underneath the wig. Its so soft and fluffy. Im in love! Mama Magnificence has already placed her order for one.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 18, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> Here's the wig when FRESH and NEW


FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 18, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> I like to wear curly wigs so I don't have to straigten my hair. the one below i was on summer vacay so i didn't really comb my hair. i prefer to have my hair out.
> 
> you ladies have some real nice wigs in this thread.
> 
> ...



This is HOT! Once again, the wig photos on the website do the wigs no justice. I love it!


----------



## neenzmj (May 18, 2009)

This is a full HH wig I purchased from the BSS.  It started off as a full wig, but I just wasn't feelin' it, so I cut out a horseshoe so I can wear my hair out in the top.  I love it!  It blends perfectly.  It's not very thick which works really well because it matches the thickness of my own hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 31, 2009)

My new half wig, Anna by Pazazz in color #2.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/anna-by-pazazz/styled.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/anna-by-pazazz/6.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/anna-by-pazazz/backshot.html

I also want these 3 lace top half wigs but I am waiting until at least one of my wigs dies.  I have way too many wigs/half wigs
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/my-wig-collection/farrightispollybyou.html


straight
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...ortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate

loose curls (only in 4/27 right now)
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...ortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate

waves
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...ortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate

I really need to just stick to curly styles so that I can stop flat ironing my natural hair.erplexed


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 31, 2009)

I picked up a new half wig today, Aisha by Outre
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/aisha-by-outre/

I'm trying to stick to curly styles so that I can stop flat ironing my natural hair.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Subscribing ............... (Thanks Kacie!)


----------



## beauti (Jun 5, 2009)

hi ladies! after stalking this thread...  i decided to share my pics as well! it's a half wig i got from the bss a month ago.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 6, 2009)

Imma get into these wigs.....


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone have this wig or use to? Im new to wigs and Im thinking about buying but IDK yet. Its from Hairsisters.com and its called Sage. Here is the link. TIA

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5299&intName1=&intValue1=&intName2=product_style_category&intValue2=61&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jun 8, 2009)

I want a wig!!!  Do you guys buy them online or at a store?  I live in Brooklyn, NY.  Is there a specific place either in NYC or online that you can recommend that does not look wiggy!  Thanks


----------



## Anew (Jun 8, 2009)

This is just a side view of the pony. I have to wait to get home and take pics..


----------



## Anew (Jun 8, 2009)

Always Searching I get mine at my local BSS. Just about everyone (BSS) here has tons of them to choose from, no real reason to buy online unless I absolutely must have something that isn't sold here locally


----------



## Anew (Jun 8, 2009)

I am sneaking pics in at work, lol...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 8, 2009)

There are at least 4 wigs shops in Fulton Mall in Brooklyn.  I usually try the one close to Tmobile (at Flatbush) and then work my way down to Hairline, Feel 7 Beauty and one other one about a block before Feel 7.

I've only ordered on-line once since it was a style that I did not find locally.  I have noticed that hairsisters & clairhair are cheaper though than buying locally once you add the tax.  Clairhair has a $1.99 shipping special right now.




AlwaysSearching said:


> I want a wig!!! Do you guys buy them online or at a store? I live in Brooklyn, NY. Is there a specific place either in NYC or online that you can recommend that does not look wiggy! Thanks


----------



## Anew (Jun 9, 2009)

Camera phone pic. I'll take a better picture with my digicam at home if I can remember





Don't know the name of the wig or who made it...


----------



## sweetpuff (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...ortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate

I'm tempted to get this for vacation.

i have no clue but i guess it is possible to soak in the sea or the pool with this... with a couple of pins in the hair....


----------



## shoediva2006 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just brought Latosha by Outré. I had a question for all of you curly wig wearers.  How do you keep the curls looking fresh and moisturized on a synthetic curly wig?


----------



## lux10023 (Jun 23, 2009)

all i will say is hairsisters.com is the TRUTH!!!!


----------



## nysister (Jun 23, 2009)

*First time wig wearer*

I ordered this to wear for a friend's wedding, but haven't received it yet. I don't think I'll bother wearing it day to day, I really like my TWA but I might take it with me on vacation for a quick style change.

http://www.voguewigs.com/h-6229-koshi-motown-tress.html


----------



## taz007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok.  I wanna start with this wig challenge.

I just placed an order for this wig:

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/LargerImage.php?id=10232


  I am in love with this wig!  Does anyone else have this one? 

I just hope that I will be able to get used to wearing a wig


----------



## InTheWind (Jun 23, 2009)

I purchased a Bobbi Boss, mono wig, freestyle for about $45 I think. I love it! It's called Sutra. And you can curl it! It won't burn!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 25, 2009)

I have't been wearing my wigs too much because of the hot weather, I saw someone post a picture of a half wig/ponytail style on BHM and tried it today, and it came out pretty good.

Vanilla Girl
















This is Serena synthetic LF- no glue or tape needed


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 25, 2009)

^SS you look FAB with long hair..


----------



## camilla (Jul 4, 2009)

HERE IS MY SUMMER HALF WIG


----------



## camilla (Jul 5, 2009)

AlwaysSearching said:


> I want a wig!!! Do you guys buy them online or at a store? I live in Brooklyn, NY. Is there a specific place either in NYC or online that you can recommend that does not look wiggy! Thanks


 
I LIVE UPTOWN NEAR THE BRONX SO I BUY MINE UP HERE *BUT if you are willing to travel there is a new store in harlem  *let me know in you are interested


----------



## camilla (Jul 13, 2009)

InTheWind said:


> I purchased a Bobbi Boss, mono wig, freestyle for about $45 I think. I love it! It's called Sutra. And you can curl it! It won't burn!


 where did you purchase this one? do you have pics


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 13, 2009)

camilla said:


> HERE IS MY SUMMER HALF WIG


 

the last pic is da bomb girl!!!


----------



## KinkyRed (Jul 14, 2009)

My fav wig
View attachment 37898


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jul 18, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> There are at least 4 wigs shops in Fulton Mall in Brooklyn. I usually try the one close to Tmobile (at Flatbush) and then work my way down to Hairline, Feel 7 Beauty and one other one about a block before Feel 7.
> 
> I've only ordered on-line once since it was a style that I did not find locally. I have noticed that hairsisters & clairhair are cheaper though than buying locally once you add the tax. Clairhair has a $1.99 shipping special right now.


 
I just discovered the shops on Fulton. I have not tried them all, but will do so tomorrow before my vacation to Vegas next week. Thanks so much!


----------



## kandake (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I went wig shopping yesterday and I have two wigs that I don't want.  They were both $19.95 +tax.  I want to sell them for $15 and this includes shipping.

1.  Outre Ayanna - Color 2  
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquweay.html

I accidentally got a 2 instead of a 1b.  I tried to make it work but can't.  I did some finger combing, so it isn't fresh.  The wig looks way better than the picture.  I'll post an actual picture of the wig when I get home.

2.  Sensational Wig - Color 1B
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...rtName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=brand

Its too long for me.  I thought about cutting it but I want to see if I can sell it before I do so.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanted to share the half wig I made last night. I LOVE IT!!!!!! It is so light and bouncy.











Thanks for the inspiration Radianthealth- when I saw how cute your was. I wasdetermined to stop being lazy and make it.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Aug 8, 2009)

I lurve the wig thread! And I  wigs! Especially half wigs, as they feel like they look more realistic. Plus I don't end up with hair in my face like I do with full wigs sometimes.


----------



## Bachelorette (Sep 14, 2009)

S4LH said:


> Here's another wig I bought from the BSS.  It's called Ivan and its from Junee in the Manhattan style collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I have this exact one. bought it last week. Love it. Poeple think its my hair lol
Im afraid to wash it. Dont wnat it to become straw


----------



## zzirvingj (Oct 8, 2009)

Threads like this are the reason why I love LHCF 

I'm in the market for a wig so I'm subscribing to this thread...so glad I found it! 

All of you ladies look great


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 11, 2010)

I am so glad I found this thread!! Hopefully ladies will post more pics!

I am just getting into the whole wig thing and lovin it!  This will definitely be my protective style choice during the winter.  I think wigs will be too hot during the summer, especially here!

I've attached Top Model III by Model Model/Glance, and a front and back shot of Honey by Sensationnel. Both are 4/27


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 11, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> My newest edition:


 

This is so beautiful!!  And you didnt use adhesives or anything to attach it?  WOW


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm really confused with all this wig stuff. I just purchased one for the first time in my life and I'm waiting for it to arrive. I just ordered something that looked nice from http://www.myprettywig.com. I hope it's ok. Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 11, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> I have't been wearing my wigs too much because of the hot weather, I saw someone post a picture of a half wig/ponytail style on BHM and tried it today, and it came out pretty good.
> 
> Vanilla Girl


 
Did you leave some of your own hair out in the back to cover up the wig line?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 11, 2010)

I want a Michelle Obama style wig with the swoop bang and a side part. I am on the hunt now. 

Anyone seen one?  I'll post a sample picture soon.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 11, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Did you leave some of your own hair out in the back to cover up the wig line?


 

What's up hotness? Yup that is exactly what I did. I left out a perimeter all around my head.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 11, 2010)

fine mono comfort cap fm122


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 12, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> What's up hotness? Yup that is exactly what I did. I left out a perimeter all around my head.


 
 Hey ma...I felt I needed to chill out with posting all the wig reviews cause it seemed like I was the only one hahahahahahha

That is a neat idea about the hairline..I have been meaning to try this with a lace front to wear it in a high ponytail. Good to know it works with half wigs too...THANKS!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 12, 2010)

I cut up my old Modu Trading TM-162 and made this bun.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Hey ma...I felt I needed to chill out with posting all the wig reviews cause it seemed like I was the only one hahahahahahha
> 
> That is a neat idea about the hairline..I have been meaning to try this with a lace front to wear it in a high ponytail. Good to know it works with half wigs too...THANKS!


 
I love you Frisky, if I knew you IRL I know we would be girls. I had to slow my roll on the posting pics too, I was feeling kinda whorish, I'm just keeping my lil' pics to myself. Have you heard about Rockey Trading? Great website where wigs are C-H-E-A-P.



Distorted Barbie said:


> I cut up my old Modu Trading TM-162 and made this bun.


 
That looks so cute on you. Fantastic idea, I am going to try and make a phony pony out of one of my Motown Tress half wigs.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 28, 2010)

*I finally ordered the Mommy Wig by the janet collection since I've heard such excellent reviews on YT(check out colouredbeautiful......i thinkerplexed) I have been searching for one in black for weeks, but decided to order one in a HIDEOUS blond color (a big NO-NO on me at least) and dye it black. It was my first time dyeing a wig, but it was okay since it was human. I think that the dye (bigen oriental black) took out some of the curl pattern of the wig b/c i left in in for so long, but I think that it came out ok. This will definitely be in rotation for me this Spring and Summer. I think I will also order one in 1B when it comes out online *


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 28, 2010)

bought that today.... I haven't really fixed it as yet..... I was just trying it out


----------



## iaec06 (Mar 28, 2010)

here is my latest one


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 29, 2010)

Val said:


> bought that today.... I haven't really fixed it as yet..... I was just trying it out



please share all the details! 
it's so pretty!


----------



## yardyspice (Mar 29, 2010)

Val said:


> bought that today.... I haven't really fixed it as yet..... I was just trying it out



Yes, please share the deets!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 29, 2010)

If you live in, near or knows anybody in New Orleans, I got it at a bss in Kenner called "Oprah". It was I'm sale for only 39.99. It's synthetic hair but it's super soft and light. They have it in 1b (which is what I'm wearing) and they have a mix of 1b/30.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 29, 2010)

iaec06 said:


> here is my latest one




Congrats on the BC!


----------



## iaec06 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am getting another wig  made this week .


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 29, 2010)

another short wig


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 1, 2010)

^^Very cute!  What is this style called?


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 2, 2010)

I love this thread! 
Especially since I've started wigging it again 2 weeks ago!
Got a Polly wig by Outre and then an Evony! Got a few of both!
Here are some pics of tthe evony!

And I have youtube videos on how I style them! My youtube channel can be found here!


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread is so long. Do you all prefer to go into a wig shop to purchase your wigs or are you comfortable with ordering online?  Synthetic or Human Hair, which lasts longer? I just searched some old threads and it seems as though the consensus was that Beverly Johnson wigs matted easily and only lasts for about 2 weeks. I have never worn a wig but these are the ones I am interested in getting:

Beverly Johnson Human Hair Wigs and Hairpieces at WigWarehouse.com with Low Prices

Human Hair Wigs by Junee Fashion at WigWarehouse.com

Beverly Johnson Human Hair Wigs and Hairpieces at WigWarehouse.com with Low Prices

WigWarehouse.com offers Human Hair Wigs for African Americans by Motown Tress Wig Collection

I am concerned that it won't look like the pictures. This is why I decided NOT to buy from Katour wigs:

KATOUR LINE designer wig collection

because almost all of the reviewers say that the wigs look nothing like the picture.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 3, 2010)

Are lacefront wigs easy to work with?


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 4, 2010)

It is easy to me to work with  I love them 

CAN GET ADDICTIVE B FOREWARNED


----------



## tashboog (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello All,
I am a newbie to this board and I started wearing a wig last week for a protective style. I wore it for about 3 days straight and it irritated my hairline on the back of my neck. My mom told me to wash the wig to remove the chemicals off it so I did but its still irritating me! Its 100% human hair wig and it looks so cute on but I don't know how to get it to stop irritating me. I wear a men's satin skull cap and my hair is in braids underneath. I am natural head as well. Does any one have any suggestions that might help? I would like to wear the wig during the fall and winter but unsure because of the irritation. The skull cap seems a little too tight on my head as well. It leaves marks on my forehead when I take it off! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thx in advance.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Oct 4, 2010)

It sounds like the cap is the problem. The cap being too tight can cause those problems, and hair loss too.



tashboog said:


> Hello All,
> I am a newbie to this board and I started wearing a wig last week for a protective style. I wore it for about 3 days straight and it irritated my hairline on the back of my neck. My mom told me to wash the wig to remove the chemicals off it so I did but its still irritating me! Its 100% human hair wig and it looks so cute on but I don't know how to get it to stop irritating me. I wear a men's satin skull cap and my hair is in braids underneath. I am natural head as well. Does any one have any suggestions that might help? I would like to wear the wig during the fall and winter but unsure because of the irritation. The skull cap seems a little too tight on my head as well. It leaves marks on my forehead when I take it off! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thx in advance.


----------



## tashboog (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, I will leave the skull cap alone and wear my silk du-rag and hopefully that will help my situation. Thx for your help CherryPie


----------

